# Thunderfudge genetics



## limonene (Jul 15, 2017)

I thought I'd start a thread as I've found some great keepers running this guys seeds. For those that don't know, thunderfudge used to work very closely with exotix and released strains under their label, bananadawg and super sour Larry deez being a couple of those. He's now gone his own way and I'm glad he has! I ran his sour Larry pebbles and ultrabrite and have since stocked up on over 10 of his strains. SLP in particular gave me 2 phenos that have it all. Terps, taste, yield and bag appeal.


----------



## limonene (Jul 15, 2017)

Here's a few photos of sour Larry pebbles. Fruity pebbles og x sour Larry bx1.
First up slp4. One of my 2 faves. Deep earth on the inhale with a lime aftertaste that lingers. Potent but balanced.


----------



## limonene (Jul 15, 2017)

Slp3 - more sour Larry dominant. Menthol, eucalyptus, plum, sour, strawberry and gas. Superb.


----------



## limonene (Jul 15, 2017)

Ultrabrite - kromes the white x ultimate chem 08f2. The ultimate chem was an elite genetics creation. Elite spent a long bid in jail and fudge preserved his work. Ultrabrite throws some amazing phenos, great yielders. Terps range from chem to lemon. My favourite is this number 6. I put her into flower small and she yielded exceptionally well. Very dense, frosty chem goodness.


----------



## limonene (Jul 15, 2017)

Ultrabrite 5. This one has chem d terps but on a MUCH better structure and a quicker finisher too. 9 weeks and she was done. Great yields.


----------



## limonene (Jul 15, 2017)

Sour Larry pebbles 6 - potent as fuck but not quite as tasty as the 3 and 4. But still tastes great!


----------



## limonene (Jul 15, 2017)

Pinkman - got this as a freebie. Popped 3 seeds and got 1 lady. She's not the pink pheno I was hoping for but she has some very complex and alluring bubblegum, hazelnut and candy terps. I'm going to pop some more to find the pink pheno. This plant was squashed in the corner. Oh and the cross is predator pink x bubba o


----------



## limonene (Jul 15, 2017)

And in my current run I have 4 towering inferno ladies from 7 seeds. This is norcalfireog x UCSFV. Here they are on day 5 of flower with a ultrabrite in the middle


----------



## limonene (Jul 15, 2017)

Ultrabrite 6. Dense!


----------



## higher self (Jul 15, 2017)

Way to get the thread started!  I've got to check into them as I'm getting interested in the Larry OG


----------



## limonene (Jul 15, 2017)

higher self said:


> Way to get the thread started!  I've got to check into them as I'm getting interested in the Larry OG


I promise you won't be disappointed. An online pal is running sour Larry bx2 and he said it's some if the best terps he's ever encountered. I'd say the same about my sour Larry leaning SLP.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 15, 2017)

Gotta say the Sour Larry Pebbles and Ultrabrite that I've smoked have been very special. The SLP's were really out of this world for the lime and hash flavours. 

Golden Retriever (Jews God x Ultimate Chem SFV). 
#3 left #6 right (female)
 

#3
 

#6


#4, still not sure on sex yet
 

Also have a Wifi XL (Wifi x Ultimate Chem SFV) vegging out but need to get a picture.


----------



## limonene (Jul 15, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Gotta say the Sour Larry Pebbles and Ultrabrite that I've smoked have been very special. The SLP's were really out of this world for the lime and hash flavours.
> 
> Golden Retriever (Jews God x Ultimate Chem SFV).
> #3 left #6 right (female)
> ...


Looking forward to these! I think fudge only released 10 packs.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 15, 2017)

Yeah me too, some great pics on IG. SHN only got 2 packets left.


----------



## limonene (Jul 15, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Yeah me too, some great pics on IG. SHN only got 2 packets left.


Holy shit they went fast!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 15, 2017)

I hope ur ladies don't shame mine too bad!! Lol but I have about 6 sweet and sour chem in veg now about a month old in organic soil topped once under a t5 setup. So far they have been doin great easy to grow very vigorous plants.


----------



## limonene (Jul 15, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I hope ur ladies don't shame mine too bad!! Lol but I have about 6 sweet and sour chem in veg now about a month old in organic soil topped once under a t5 setup. So far they have been doin great easy to grow very vigorous plants.View attachment 3978623 View attachment 3978624 View attachment 3978625 View attachment 3978626


Looking great! The thread is gathering momentum!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 15, 2017)

As u see my secrete to my success is I water barefooted with a Pepsi bottle. I like to think the residuals from the Pepsi bottle give them that extra little kick and helps pack on the sugar later. But ahhh it's our little secrete.


----------



## limonene (Jul 15, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> As u see my secrete to my success is I water barefooted with a Pepsi bottle. I like to think the residuals from the Pepsi bottle give them that extra little kick and helps pack on the sugar later. But ahhh it's our little secrete.


I've written that down and will try a side by side. Regular or diet?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 15, 2017)

limonene said:


> I've written that down and will try a side by side. Regular or diet?


Regular of course lol none of that diet shit over here


----------



## limonene (Jul 15, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Regular of course lol none of that diet shit over here


The American way.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 15, 2017)

limonene said:


> The American way.


That's right!!!! U.S.A, U.S.A U.SA
Say it loud I'm big and I'm proud


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 15, 2017)

Keep up the good work limonene been following your other thread glad you started one here. Got a pack of towering inferno and sweet and sour chem in the bank can't wait to check it out.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 15, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Keep up the good work limonene been following your other thread glad you started one here. Got a pack of towering inferno and sweet and sour chem in the bank can't wait to check it out.


Glad to see u could make it bro. Fudgepackers unite!!!!!


----------



## limonene (Jul 16, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Keep up the good work limonene been following your other thread glad you started one here. Got a pack of towering inferno and sweet and sour chem in the bank can't wait to check it out.


Welcome and pop those infernos!


----------



## Face45 (Jul 16, 2017)

Just got mine in this week. Ultimate Chem 08, and Fire Alien Blackberry. Got Pakman and Pink Fire Alien Freebies. Now I gotta choose between these and Banana Dawg....
Tough choices, any recommendations?


----------



## limonene (Jul 17, 2017)

Face45 said:


> Just got mine in this week. Ultimate Chem 08, and Fire Alien Blackberry. Got Pakman and Pink Fire Alien Freebies. Now I gotta choose between these and Banana Dawg....
> Tough choices, any recommendations?


I think I'd pop bananadawg or UC08 but you can't really go wrong with what you have!


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jul 17, 2017)

Thunder Fudge on its way to Oregoneliteseeds.com


----------



## limonene (Jul 18, 2017)

TOWERING INFERNO Norcalfireog x ultimatechemsfv 
1 2 3 4


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 18, 2017)

limonene said:


> TOWERING INFERNO Norcalfireog x ultimatechemsfv
> 1View attachment 3980039 2View attachment 3980040 3View attachment 3980041 4View attachment 3980042


Gonna be sum monsters if they yields gud


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 18, 2017)

I've been checking these guys out recently. Sooo happy to see this thread started! Everyones gardens look incredible  

Off to see what I can find still available.....


----------



## limonene (Jul 18, 2017)

sour larry pebbles pheno 4.This one has a deeeep and long lasting flavour


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 18, 2017)

Would you look at that sugar coated goodness.......


----------



## limonene (Jul 20, 2017)

slp4


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 20, 2017)

I think I'm gonna grab Country Time Kush at GLG when the next Bodhi drop happens. Hopefully it'll still be available. There's only a few left


----------



## limonene (Jul 20, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think I'm gonna grab Country Time Kush at GLG when the next Bodhi drop happens. Hopefully it'll still be available. There's only a few left


I've got a good feeling about these infernos, are they still in stock?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 20, 2017)

Not on glg


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 20, 2017)

Firestax usa has 2 pks


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 20, 2017)

Firestax usa has 1 pack left


----------



## limonene (Jul 20, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Firestax usa has 1 pack left


Haha. I wonder where that pack went


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 20, 2017)

I got scared they were gonna disappear before I could try it out plus urs look so great so far.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 20, 2017)

Face45 said:


> Just got mine in this week. Ultimate Chem 08, and Fire Alien Blackberry. Got Pakman and Pink Fire Alien Freebies. Now I gotta choose between these and Banana Dawg....
> Tough choices, any recommendations?


It all sounds great, I'm really interested in his Fire Alien crosses and can see one being my next purchase. Only strain I've had a little experience with is Pakman. I topped a Pakman seed plant and threw the top into flower, 3 weeks later and shes putting out the most amazing bubble gum smells.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 20, 2017)

numberfour said:


> It all sounds great, I'm really interested in his Fire Alien crosses and can see one being my next purchase. Only strain I've had a little experience with is Pakman. I topped a Pakman seed plant and threw the top into flower, 3 weeks later and shes putting out the most amazing bubble gum smells.


Sounds great man. I got pink fire alien and Pakman as a freebie and a bubblegum smell sounds wonderful


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 21, 2017)

I just tried to scoop up the last golden retriever but couldn't get it loaded in my cart for some reason. I think the universe is cutting me off.


----------



## limonene (Jul 21, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> I just tried to scoop up the last golden retriever but couldn't get it loaded in my cart for some reason. I think the universe is cutting me off.


fuuuukk - try again!


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 21, 2017)

Think I'll have my clubs regripped instead and hit the links. British Open over there this weekend limonene. To me golden sounds like a brown finish and a little mould so probably not meant to be. The lemon bubba seems great I hope to get that and ultchem08. Fastpak looks nice also and his wifi crosses.


----------



## limonene (Jul 21, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Think I'll have my clubs regripped instead and hit the links. British Open over there this weekend limonene. To me golden sounds like a brown finish and a little mould so probably not meant to be. The lemon bubba seems great I hope to get that and ultchem08. Fastpak looks nice also and his wifi crosses.


Golf - the best way to ruin a nice walk!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 21, 2017)

limonene said:


> Golf - the best way to ruin a nice walk!


That's fucking funny....but I enjoy it myself


----------



## numberfour (Jul 29, 2017)

Golden Retrievers,
#3
 

#4, not confirmed sex yet
 

#6
 

Wifi XL (Wifi x Ultimate Chem SFV), still waiting on sex
 



Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Sounds great man. I got pink fire alien and Pakman as a freebie and a bubblegum smell sounds wonderful


Pakman


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 29, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Golden Retrievers,
> #3
> View attachment 3986505
> 
> ...


Looking great man that wifi xl sounds awesome


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Jul 31, 2017)

very nice plants guys


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 31, 2017)

This will be the third run of this clone..

Ultimate Lemon Bubba 

Bubba Ogers x UltimateSfv


----------



## limonene (Jul 31, 2017)

Sour Larry pebbles 7 on day 21. Not one of the keeper phenos but I think she's looking pretty majestic.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 31, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Looking great man that wifi xl sounds awesome


Thanks man, yeah doesn't it just. Never had a Wifi or Wifi cross so really want this to be female.

Looking on point as always Limo.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 31, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Thanks man, yeah doesn't it just. Never had a Wifi or Wifi cross so really want this to be female.
> 
> Looking on point as always Limo.


Yeah I haven't ran the wifi either I got sum time bandit right now that has the wifi 43 as a mother but to bring this back to thunderfudge I just put 10 ultimate chems in a paper towel


----------



## limonene (Jul 31, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Yeah I haven't ran the wifi either I got sum time bandit right now that has the wifi 43 as a mother but to bring this back to thunderfudge I just put 10 ultimate chems in a paper towel


Oh fuck you havent!


----------



## limonene (Jul 31, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Thanks man, yeah doesn't it just. Never had a Wifi or Wifi cross so really want this to be female.
> 
> Looking on point as always Limo.


Thanks pal, These SLP are really rocking from clone.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 31, 2017)

limonene said:


> Oh fuck you havent!


Yes sir goin pheno hunting bet I find a few keepers


----------



## limonene (Jul 31, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Yes sir goin pheno hunting bet I find a few keepers


I remember fudge saying they are the stinkiest chem lines hes grown and trimmers couldn't hack it.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 31, 2017)

limonene said:


> I remember fudge saying they are the stinkiest chem lines hes grown and trimmers couldn't hack it.


That's awesome!!! i hope I have the same experience.


----------



## limonene (Aug 1, 2017)

Towering inferno #1 (norcal fireog x UCSFV) shortest pheno of the 3. Day 22 of flower.


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 10, 2017)

Therareseedstore is great. Quickest turnaround I've had with a seed bank.


----------



## limonene (Aug 12, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Therareseedstore is great. Quickest turnaround I've had with a seed bank.
> View attachment 3993119


Yeah they are great guys!
Sour Larry pebbles7. Not one of my keepers from last run but she is a banger none the less!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 12, 2017)

lemon bubba x Ult chem sfv has been with me for a few years now and I have to say one of the better strains I have run..


----------



## numberfour (Aug 17, 2017)

Golden Retriever #6


----------



## limonene (Aug 29, 2017)

Ultrabrite pheno 5 getting close. Smells like a chem cross should smell only better.


----------



## limonene (Sep 1, 2017)

Sour Larry pebbles 7


----------



## limonene (Sep 4, 2017)

So this is a towering inferno freak that I've found out of 4 females. Totally different to the other 3 which are typically OG and dank as hell. This one rolls like a cookie and is super frosty and SUPER loud. It might look like it won't yield but actually every bud site is dense as hell all the way down to the lowers. Going to have to reveg this, its really got my attention.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 4, 2017)

limonene said:


> So this is a towering inferno freak that I've found out of 4 females. Totally different to the other 3 which are typically OG and dank as hell. This one rolls like a cookie and is super frosty and SUPER loud. It might look like it won't yield but actually every bud site is dense as hell all the way down to the lowers. Going to have to reveg this, its really got my attention. View attachment 4005038 View attachment 4005039 View attachment 4005040 View attachment 4005041 View attachment 4005042


Resin tacos-yum


----------



## numberfour (Sep 14, 2017)

Few pics from day 24.

Sour Larry Pebbles 3, 
 
One of my fav smokes from the past few years, thanks to @limonene 

Golden Retriever #3
 

Golden Retriever #6


----------



## limonene (Sep 14, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Few pics from day 24.
> 
> Sour Larry Pebbles 3,
> View attachment 4010149
> ...


Looking great pal, can't wait to see how SLP performs for you. I found the terps really kick in on week 7 and change daily.


----------



## limonene (Sep 14, 2017)

Towering inferno - gas and fuel. Frosty and greasy. Horrible and wonderful.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 15, 2017)

limonene said:


> Looking great pal, can't wait to see how SLP performs for you. I found the terps really kick in on week 7 and change daily.


Thanks, the SLP is only in a 3.5ltr pot but putting out some of the larger buds in the tent. 

Any one got a pack of Pakman pop those beans! She stacks very well


----------



## limonene (Sep 15, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Thanks, the SLP is only in a 3.5ltr pot but putting out some of the larger buds in the tent.
> 
> Any one got a pack of Pakman pop those beans! She stacks very well
> View attachment 4010806


That pinkman male is a terp powerhouse


----------



## numberfour (Sep 18, 2017)

Sour Larry Pebbles, day 28


----------



## numberfour (Sep 25, 2017)

Sour Larry Pebbles, day 35


----------



## limonene (Sep 26, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Sour Larry Pebbles, day 35
> View attachment 4016833


Beautiful. She's so elegant


----------



## numberfour (Oct 2, 2017)

Sour Larry Pebbels, day 42


----------



## limonene (Oct 2, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Sour Larry Pebbels, day 42
> View attachment 4020274


Stunning bro! She should purp up soon as well. 
 So SLP is going be a breeder, I really can't say I'm suprised. Best pack of seeds I've run in 20 years with so many amazing qualities


----------



## numberfour (Oct 5, 2017)

Good choice from Fudge, would happily run any of those crosses.

Golden Retriever #3
- 45 days
 

Three in flower from seed, power house of a strain. Grows big and dominant, strong side branching. Tops are large and soild, this goes for all the buds on the lower sites. Love how the pistols just shoot right up, all three plants have the same looking buds just different sizes. Very strong smelling kush / chem / fuel. Thirsty strain.


Pakman
- 45days
 
Frosty little number, one of the loudest plants in flower, stawberry chewits smell at the moment.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 14, 2017)

Few shots from day 52.

Golden Retriever #4

Running 3 phenos from seed, this pheno is the smallest. All are putting out rock solid buds. 

Sour Larry Pebbles (1)
 

Sour Larry Pebbles (2)
 
SLP's are the same pheno.

Loving this first run with the Fudge gear, will be looking to add Ultrabrite (The White x Ultimate Chem SFV) next run.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 15, 2017)

Golden Retriever #6
 


Golden #3
 
My favourite out of the three in flower so far.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 17, 2017)

Pakman - 210beans / Thunderfudge
57 days


----------



## numberfour (Oct 18, 2017)

Sour Larry Pebbles
57 days


----------



## volusian (Oct 18, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Golden Retriever #6
> View attachment 4027218
> 
> 
> ...


This golden retriever looks ridiculously solid. Do you know the genetic makeup of it?


----------



## numberfour (Oct 19, 2017)

Solid with no give on the squeeze, very tight buds @volusian 

Golden Retriever is Jew Gold x Ultimate Chem SFV. Quite a bit of lineage info here http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Golden_Retriever/Thunderfudge/


----------



## limonene (Oct 20, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Sour Larry Pebbles
> 57 days
> View attachment 4028621


Spectacular!


----------



## numberfour (Oct 20, 2017)

Sour Larry Pebbles 
day 60
same pheno different plant


----------



## numberfour (Oct 21, 2017)

Day 61

Golden Retriever #3
 

Golden Retriever #6


----------



## numberfour (Oct 24, 2017)

Sour Larry Pebbles
Day 64
Hitting every right note in my garden at the moment.
 

Close up of the top
 

Lowers


----------



## numberfour (Oct 28, 2017)

Pakman, (afpak x pinkman) by 210 beans part of the Thunderfudge crew.
day 68, harvested


----------



## numberfour (Nov 1, 2017)

Golden Retriever (jews gold x ultimate chem sfv)

Flowered 3 from seed. All turned out to be large open structure plants, big solid frosty buds. Terps are a chem / kush mix and very morish on the nose. This is looking like my keeper, although I am running another pheno #6 again just to make sure. Harvested at day 69.

#3
 

 

 

Got my respect as a breeder , will be running more from Thunderfudge genetics in the future.


----------



## Margaret B. (Nov 4, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Sour Larry Pebbles
> Day 64
> Hitting every right note in my garden at the moment.
> View attachment 4032104
> ...


Outstanding breeding, exceptional package all!!


----------



## limonene (Nov 8, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Golden Retriever (jews gold x ultimate chem sfv)
> 
> Flowered 3 from seed. All turned out to be large open structure plants, big solid frosty buds. Terps are a chem / kush mix and very morish on the nose. This is looking like my keeper, although I am running another pheno #6 again just to make sure. Harvested at day 69.
> 
> ...


That golden3 has got my attention big time! Looks like it ticks a lot of boxes. 
Here’s ultrabrite6, first run from clone for her and she’s a beast. Day 23.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 12, 2017)

The Rare Seed Store on IG has some great Sour Larry Pebble crosses if any one wants some serious fire in their gardens. I've picked up some Sour Larry Pebble F2's.

Pakman tester buds
 
Colourful sweet frosty buds, sweetness flows through in the smoke. Real nice heavy head and body stone.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 12, 2017)

limonene said:


> That golden3 has got my attention big time! Looks like it ticks a lot of boxes.
> Here’s ultrabrite6, first run from clone for her and she’s a beast. Day 23.
> View attachment 4039970


Stacking beautifully for day 23. I got one to go in my next run.

Yes the Golden Retriever has been a great strain to flower. Still need to smoke test but 3 ticks all my boxes. Will be flowering out #3 and #6 again as they are both decent yielders.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 14, 2017)

Mint Julep - Mint Chocolate Chip x Kosher Kush F2
 

Stawberry Sour Larry - Sour Larry x Fire Alien Strawberry


----------



## limonene (Nov 15, 2017)

Sour Larry pebbles 4 day 29, she is the frostiest plant in my stable and she weighs in too. Oh and she tastes divine. Chicken dinner.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 15, 2017)

Looking great @limonene looks well chunky

Golden Retriever #4 tester buds

Very dense buds covered with greasy frost. Terps are sour, lemon, undertones of kush and its gets more complex the more you smell. Flavour seems to follow the smell, but in a different order, every draw left me with a throat tickle. Strong, I was asleep after half a joint.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 17, 2017)

Golden Retriever #6
 
Out of the 3 phenos of GR flowered this was the tallest girl in the tent out of 19 strains. Rock solid sticky buds, sour fuel on the nose which flows through the smoke with that throat tickle. Like the Golden #4 instant head and body stone, love it.


----------



## Margaret B. (Nov 17, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Golden Retriever #6
> View attachment 4044591
> Out of the 3 phenos of GR flowered this was the tallest girl in the tent out of 19 strains. Rock solid sticky buds, sour fuel on the nose which flows through the smoke with that throat tickle. Like the Golden #4 instant head and body stone, love it.


How does she take to topping, fim, bend, etc?


----------



## numberfour (Nov 18, 2017)

Hey Margaret, all 3 phenos responded extremely well to topping, if anything I'd encourage it as they're big plants. I don't FIM or bend but shes a hardy strain so I probably wouldn't see any problems. 

How many Goldens you got on the go?


----------



## Margaret B. (Nov 18, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Hey Margaret, all 3 phenos responded extremely well to topping, if anything I'd encourage it as they're big plants. I don't FIM or bend but shes a hardy strain so I probably wouldn't see any problems.
> 
> How many Goldens you got on the go?


I have three in the tent. So pleased to hear they will respond to training. I plan to top next week. Thank you!


----------



## numberfour (Nov 18, 2017)

Margaret B. said:


> I have three in the tent. So pleased to hear they will respond to training. I plan to top next week. Thank you!


Your welcome. Same number of plants I flowered of this strain, you will find a keep or two. Get some pictures up when you can. I've seen some other Golden Retrievers on Instagram and the strain has some quite distinctive traits. 

Sour Larry Pebbles 
(Fruity Pebbles OG x Sour Larry BX1)


----------



## limonene (Nov 19, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Your welcome. Same number of plants I flowered of this strain, you will find a keep or two. Get some pictures up when you can. I've seen some other Golden Retrievers on Instagram and the strain has some quite distinctive traits.
> 
> Sour Larry Pebbles
> (Fruity Pebbles OG x Sour Larry BX1)
> View attachment 4045068


As they say in Germany - wünderbar


----------



## numberfour (Nov 20, 2017)

Golden Retriever #3
 
Loving this strain so much I bought a pack for the vault over the weekend. All 3 phenos have brought that sour, lemon, fuel, kush funk in terps and flavour. Stand out strain of the year for me.


----------



## JdDurango (Nov 20, 2017)

Hey Numberfour mighty fine looking grows there bub!

How is the SLP...smell/taste? I have a pack and want to run it soon!

Thanks in advance and keep up the good work!


----------



## limonene (Nov 22, 2017)

JdDurango said:


> Hey Numberfour mighty fine looking grows there bub!
> 
> How is the SLP...smell/taste? I have a pack and want to run it soon!
> 
> Thanks in advance and keep up the good work!


The 2 keeper phenos I found 1 was gas/sour fruit and eucalyptus
The other was lime og
Another pheno I didn’t keep was sour chem and when dry smelt like curry spices. Pretty unique still.
My favourite is the sour fruit pheno as it has an amazing structure and yields very well. But it’s close between her and her sister.
I got 2 keepers out of 4 females and I hadn’t found a single keeper in 50 previous seeds popped by various big name established breeders. Thunderfudge knows his onions.


----------



## limonene (Nov 22, 2017)

This is slp4 day 37. Bottom photo the majority of the foreground is 1 slp4 plant. It’s going to yield about 14 I imagine, the other pheno is a bigger yielder with a more open structure. I promise you sour Larry pebbles is a genetic treasure chest. The f2s that recently been released will be a real special hunt for the growers lucky enough to have scooped them.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 28, 2017)

JdDurango said:


> Hey Numberfour mighty fine looking grows there bub!
> 
> How is the SLP...smell/taste? I have a pack and want to run it soon!
> 
> Thanks in advance and keep up the good work!


Hey @JdDurango thanks. Limo covered it perfectly and he was the 1st to grow out the SLP's but I will add they are amazing plants to flower and smoke. Pop those seeds man, you're sitting on a gold mine!

Looking on point as usual @limonene I bet that smells amazing in there. 

Ultrabrite
 
Tiny cut in a tiny pot wedged between some larger pots / plants and she produced some knock out smoke.


----------



## limonene (Nov 28, 2017)

day 43 for sour larry pebbles 3 and I'm starting to think she may be an 8-9 weeker. Buds are rock hard like george foreman. This pheno smells of gas till day 42 then POW all the interesting sour fruit, plum and eucalyptus terps join the party.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 29, 2017)

My pack of Goldens turned up from SHN


----------



## limonene (Nov 29, 2017)

numberfour said:


> My pack of Goldens turned up from SHN
> View attachment 4050210


Ha you know a strain is good when you buy a back up pack immediately after running the first pack!


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 29, 2017)

@
*limonene420*
bank breaker wants to follow you


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 29, 2017)

Has anyone ran or know anyone that ran any of his strawberry strains??


----------



## limonene (Nov 30, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> @
> *limonene420*
> bank breaker wants to follow you


Lol hey there fella



Bank Breaker said:


> Has anyone ran or know anyone that ran any of his strawberry strains??


No one I personally know has flowered any yet but I’ve seen a few on IG


----------



## limonene (Nov 30, 2017)

Sourlarrypebbles3sourlarrypebbles4


----------



## limonene (Nov 30, 2017)

Ultrabrite 6 - she is a huge yielder and a VERY easy grower for a chem family member. Density on every single bud site.


----------



## Margaret B. (Nov 30, 2017)

limonene said:


> View attachment 4050817 View attachment 4050818 Ultrabrite 6 - she is a huge yielder and a VERY easy grower for a chem family member. Density on every single bud site.


So looking forward to starting up this luscious lady!!


----------



## Lennox205 (Dec 1, 2017)

I just started mint julep and have a pack of back to black (black fire aliens strawberry) that I don't have space for, but may start today too. The back to black were freebies. Really excited for see how these turn out.


----------



## limonene (Dec 1, 2017)

Lennox205 said:


> I just started mint julep and have a pack of back to black (black fire aliens strawberry) that I don't have space for, but may start today too. The back to black were freebies. Really excited for see how these turn out.


sweet score. the julep are meant to be amazing. That mint choc chip mum looks amazing and i think the back to black will be interesting too


----------



## limonene (Dec 1, 2017)

this is my sour larry pebbles 3 keeper, first run from clone and everything makes me think she is a 8 weeker. Terps are divine, i cant do her justice with photos.


----------



## limonene (Dec 1, 2017)

slp4 my other keeper. She is all earth/lime/OG, frostier than 3 but less colourful. Both phenos are very dense. This one has less stretch.


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 1, 2017)

limonene said:


> Slp3 - more sour Larry dominant. Menthol, eucalyptus, plum, sour, strawberry and gas. Superb. View attachment 3978591View attachment 3978592


Beautiful buds ..What seed bank do you use ? Thanks


----------



## limonene (Dec 1, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> Beautiful buds ..What seed bank do you use ? Thanks


Thanks amigo, i use @therareseedstore on Ig for fudge stuff but i know seedsherenow carry his stock too. Fudges freebie game is up there with the best i have to say.


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 1, 2017)

limonene said:


> Thanks amigo, i use @therareseedstore on Ig for fudge stuff but i know seedsherenow carry his stock too. Fudges freebie game is up there with the best i have to say.


Awesome! I'll be buying some in the near future..Thanks again for the info


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Dec 1, 2017)

amazing looking flowers everybody!


----------



## numberfour (Dec 3, 2017)

Strawberry Sour Larry - (Sour Larry BX2 x Fire Alien Strawberry)
 
Popped 4 of these and 4 Mint Julep the other week. The Strawberry SL's are massive / uniformed and taken over this seed / cut tent. First run with a Fire Alien father really looking forward to it.


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Dec 3, 2017)

im running sour larry bx,sour larry pebbles,and sour banana larry


----------



## limonene (Dec 4, 2017)

Ho Lee Sheeit said:


> im running sour larry bx,sour larry pebbles,and sour banana larryView attachment 4052645


Holy shit indeed!


----------



## Mcgician (Dec 4, 2017)

Ho Lee Sheeit said:


> im running sour larry bx,sour larry pebbles,and sour banana larryView attachment 4052645


Where the hell did you get those beans? Is that a new exotic genetix strain? Old one? Something special/limited? I'm not familiar with that one.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 4, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> Where the hell did you get those beans? Is that a new exotic genetix strain? Old one? Something special/limited? I'm not familiar with that one.


Has nothing to do with exotic.

If the packaging looks similar it bause exotic is from the pnw and close to Kaya / Thunderfudge. They run in the same crew, exotic was the first to blow up.. 

Thunderfudge has more unique line and old school work from breeders Like Elite and Rezdog...


----------



## limonene (Dec 4, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> Where the hell did you get those beans? Is that a new exotic genetix strain? Old one? Something special/limited? I'm not familiar with that one.


Fudges Gear was released as “thundersstash” under the exotic genetic label. So thunders gear would go out with exotic drops. From memory it was always $50 or so more expensive and would sell out real quick. Those sour banana Larry I think only 30 packs were made and I tried hard to get one. Never quite managed it


----------



## Mcgician (Dec 5, 2017)

limonene said:


> Fudges Gear was released as “thundersstash” under the exotic genetic label. So thunders gear would go out with exotic drops. From memory it was always $50 or so more expensive and would sell out real quick. Those sour banana Larry I think only 30 packs were made and I tried hard to get one. Never quite managed it


Great insight limonene. Thank you! I'll keep my eyes open for their drops for sure, now that I know.


----------



## limonene (Dec 5, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> Great insight limonene. Thank you! I'll keep my eyes open for their drops for sure, now that I know.


He doesn’t release with exotix any more!


----------



## Mcgician (Dec 5, 2017)

limonene said:


> He doesn’t release with exotix any more!


Understood. In your own opinion, which are thunderfudge's top 3 strains at the moment, and which new ones should I be keeping an eye out for?


----------



## limonene (Dec 5, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> Understood. In your own opinion, which are thunderfudge's top 3 strains at the moment, and which new ones should I be keeping an eye out for?


Hard to answer damn you've out me on the spot haha.
sour larry pebbles, white ass chem, golden retriever, mint julep (if u like those cookies), towering inferno if u like the OG stuff (i don't like growing those classic OG myself but the smoke of the inferno was exceptional) I think anything with his our larry male or Ultimate chem or UCSFV male will be special as he has chosen to work those lines out of hundreds of strains. Ive seen some killer stuff from his fire alien strawberry male but haven't run anything myself yet and his slhbx looks killer too, especially the super banana haze which was made with the original orgnkid banana Og clone. Ive been growing hazes a lot over the last few years so i won't be running those but you might love them,


----------



## limonene (Dec 5, 2017)

sour larry pebbles 3 starting to purp un on day 50


----------



## limonene (Dec 5, 2017)

sour larry pebbles4 ultrabrite 6 - i cant get a photo that does this beast justice. It has superb density, smells chemmy, feels very greasy. Huge yielder. Finished flowers are purple on the inside. Amazing commercial strain that brings the connoisseur factor too. The white ass chem uses a ultimate chem leaning male and a white leaning mum (or vice versa) so id imagine this pheno will show its face quite a lot in those packs.


----------



## Lennox205 (Dec 5, 2017)

My friend got white ass chem when I got mint julep. I just started mine on Saturday, he hasn't started his yet. I may try to pry them away. I really don't have space, but I need that chem. I haven't had a good chem since my chemdogg ibl died a few years ago. I've been looking. Confident that what I'm looking for is there.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 5, 2017)

Lennox205 said:


> My friend got white ass chem when I got mint julep. I just started mine on Saturday, he hasn't started his yet. I may try to pry them away. I really don't have space, but I need that chem. I haven't had a good chem since my chemdogg ibl died a few years ago. I've been looking. Confident that what I'm looking for is there.


Whats mint julep


----------



## Lennox205 (Dec 6, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Whats mint julep


mint chocolate chop x kosher kush f2


----------



## numberfour (Dec 6, 2017)

Lennox205 said:


> mint chocolate chop x kosher kush f2


Exotic's Mint chocolate chip keeper if I read correctly, somewhere. Looks fire, 210beans on IG had a real stunner. Love a female or 3 from the seeds I popped.

Strawberry Sour Larry
 
showing great vigour, twice the size of the other 3 strains popped at the same time. Potted up today as it was shooting roots out the soil at the top of the pot.


----------



## limonene (Dec 7, 2017)

sour larry pebbles 3 getting its purp on. This is my first run from clone with her and I'm noticing a doughy gelato type terp i didn't smell the first time.


----------



## limonene (Dec 7, 2017)

thick dense ultrabrite wands smelling of chemmy goodness and very greasy to the touch


----------



## Margaret B. (Dec 7, 2017)

limonene said:


> View attachment 4054444 View attachment 4054445 thick dense ultrabrite wands smelling of chemmy goodness and very greasy to the touch


Chemmy goodness...right on description.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 7, 2017)

anywhere got these beans other than SHN?


----------



## limonene (Dec 7, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> anywhere got these beans other than SHN?


@therareseedstore on IG has some stock I reckon


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 7, 2017)

limonene said:


> View attachment 4054444 View attachment 4054445 thick dense ultrabrite wands smelling of chemmy goodness and very greasy to the touch


Beautiful buds..What are you running them in..soil?


----------



## numberfour (Dec 7, 2017)

The rare seed store are great, my latest order from them
 
Sour Larry Pebbles F2 and Back 2 Black freebies


----------



## limonene (Dec 7, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> Beautiful buds..What are you running them in..soil?


thanks amigo, I'm in coco.


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Dec 8, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> anywhere got these beans other than SHN?


few packs at GLG


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 8, 2017)

Power pellets on the way.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 11, 2017)

I was fortunate to be entered into the UK's Dopefiend Cup this year with Thunderfudges Golden Retriever (#6) - Jew Gold x Ultimate Chem. The cup required 3 samples for the different judges, my entries below.
 

This was the strain list (not the placement)
 
Some familiar and respected UK growers / breeders on that sheet and the standard of the bud was extremely high as you would imagine. The cup only releases the top 3 placements publicly and I didn't manage to get in the top 3. They were happy to give my entry some feedback though, this is what I received..

..you came joint 5th and got an 8 and and 8.5 from the judges and they both commented it was dense with a good amount of trichome's, smelt and tasted good and was a very clean smoke/vape

Way to go Fudge for producing that


----------



## Lennox205 (Dec 12, 2017)

Golden Retriever is at the top of my seed wish list.


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Dec 13, 2017)

numberfour said:


> I was fortunate to be entered into the UK's Dopefiend Cup this year with Thunderfudges Golden Retriever (#6) - Jew Gold x Ultimate Chem. The cup required 3 samples for the different judges, my entries below.
> View attachment 4056632
> 
> This was the strain list (not the placement)
> ...


thanks bro.you did them justice! im still kicking around the idea of reversing the jew gold onto my keeper retriever. for now we're doing golden retriever f2s and a JGbx1.ill probably throw a fire OG and a few others in there;hayabusa,sour larry pebbles,maybe a white,raskals fire cut x SFV.


----------



## limonene (Dec 14, 2017)

Ultrabrite 6 - these are screen shots from a video. She is exceptional in every way.


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Dec 14, 2017)

always on crush mode buddy!


----------



## numberfour (Dec 15, 2017)

Ho Lee Sheeit said:


> thanks bro.you did them justice! im still kicking around the idea of reversing the jew gold onto my keeper retriever. for now we're doing golden retriever f2s and a JGbx1.ill probably throw a fire OG and a few others in there;hayabusa,sour larry pebbles,maybe a white,raskals fire cut x SFV.


Thanks man, beautiful strain.

Loving the sound of those crosses, terps and flavours would be outta this world on a few of those.



limonene said:


> Ultrabrite 6 - these are screen shots from a video. She is exceptional in every way. View attachment 4058074View attachment 4058075View attachment 4058076


 Respect man, constantly putting out quality


----------



## sullynory (Dec 17, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Thanks man, beautiful strain.
> 
> Loving the sound of those crosses, terps and flavours would be outta this world on a few of those.
> 
> ...


thunderfudge recommendations for outdoors in the north east,thanks bob


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Dec 17, 2017)

sullynory said:


> thunderfudge recommendations for outdoors in the north east,thanks bob


the afpak and bbk and their offspring are very well acquainted with the outdoors,the fire alien blackberry,mint julep,faspak,and sour larry pebbles did great outside this year.
i have found that the dawgfighter i used(starfighter f2 x ultimate chem sfv) i use is very pm resistant.so im hoping this year to run its progeny outside and get a true test.theyve done well indoors


----------



## HookahsGarden (Dec 18, 2017)

3 different phenos of Ultrabrite.........


----------



## HookahsGarden (Dec 18, 2017)

Here is Mr White from Thunderfudge Genetics grown by a friend. Complete headbanger, with astringent burnt plastic smell and a sweet taste.

And here is WiFi 08 , grown in house. White Fire with a little grape and cinnamon mixed in..


----------



## limonene (Dec 18, 2017)

HookahsGarden said:


> Here is Mr White from Thunderfudge Genetics grown by a friend. Complete headbanger, with astringent burnt plastic smell and a sweet taste.View attachment 4059974
> 
> And here is WiFi 08 , grown in house. White Fire with a little grape and cinnamon mixed in..View attachment 4059977


Blam hookah you sure know how to grow em!


----------



## HookahsGarden (Dec 18, 2017)

limonene said:


> Blam hookah you sure know how to grow em!


Shoot......these bad girls grow themselves.

More people need to get into Thunders gear.


----------



## Margaret B. (Dec 19, 2017)

HookahsGarden said:


> Shoot......these bad girls grow themselves.
> 
> More people need to get into Thunders gear.


I would love to grow more of his gear, however, Ultrabrite and Mr. white must not be available for purchase. Are they still in test mode? Unable to find anywhere.


----------



## HookahsGarden (Dec 19, 2017)

Margaret B. said:


> I would love to grow more of his gear, however, Ultrabrite and Mr. white must not be available for purchase. Are they still in test mode? Unable to find anywhere.


I'm pretty sure they are pass the test mode.... and if they're available I can find out where they're at. Gimme a little bit.


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Dec 19, 2017)

great shots @HookahsGarden! @Margaret B. i was jealous of those emerald cup pics u posted u tall drink of water you.lol.
i have some ub f2s i havent gotten to yet.the white ass chem took its place for the moment.i used a very chem dom male back to the white.she'll be coming back around in 18.mr white will be as well.it tested in the 30's for thca in colorado at the beginning of the year.
theres just so much stuff to do.if im not on it by valentines day poke me in the ribs and ill see what i have for originals.


----------



## Margaret B. (Dec 19, 2017)

HookahsGarden said:


> I'm pretty sure they are pass the test mode.... and if they're available I can find out where they're at. Gimme a little bit.


Many thanks my friend!


----------



## Margaret B. (Dec 19, 2017)

Ho Lee Sheeit said:


> great shots @HookahsGarden! @Margaret B. i was jealous of those emerald cup pics u posted u tall drink of water you.lol.
> i have some ub f2s i havent gotten to yet.the white ass chem took its place for the moment.i used a very chem dom male back to the white.she'll be coming back around in 18.mr white will be as well.it tested in the 30's for thca in colorado at the beginning of the year.
> theres just so much stuff to do.if im not on it by valentines day poke me in the ribs and ill see what i have for originals.


Will do you honkin hunk of a man..thank you!!


----------



## numberfour (Dec 21, 2017)

Nicely done Hooka. Every picture I've seen of Ultrabrite in flower looks killer. 

day 26 (yesterday). 

Sour Larry Pebbles, #3
 

Sour Larry Pebbles, #4
 

Golden Retriever #6
 
Also running Golden Retriever #3 and an Ultrabrite cut I was gifted


----------



## numberfour (Dec 23, 2017)

Few pics from day 29

Ultrabrite

First run with this strain, largest tops at 4wks I've ever come across. I saw a pack auctioned on IG recently and I can see why the price was so high The white x Ultimate chem.

A stunning lower on the Golden Retriever #6


Sour Larry Pebbles #4

Again first run for this pheno of SLP and loving what I'm seeing.

Also giving Pakman (210beans part of the Thunderfudge Crew) another run. Found a really sweet / fruity pheno thats been a great daytime smoke and a very early finisher


.


----------



## limonene (Dec 23, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Few pics from day 29
> 
> Ultrabrite
> View attachment 4062092
> ...


On point!


----------



## numberfour (Dec 28, 2017)

Sour Larry Pebbles @day 34


----------



## limonene (Dec 28, 2017)

Ultrabrite6 rootporn. She’s a beast in every department


----------



## numberfour (Jan 1, 2018)

Ultrabrite @day37


----------



## numberfour (Jan 3, 2018)

Sour Larry Pebbles @day 43
 

close up


----------



## numberfour (Jan 4, 2018)

A couple of bud shots from day 44, 

Sour Larry Pebbles, 1st run with this pheno, smaller and stockier than pheno pictured in the above post put putting out the mmmm
 

Ultrabrite lower
 

Golden Retriever #6
 

I'll have some Strawberry Sour Larry and a couple of Mint Julep going next round. One of the Mint Julep females has an insane mint chocolate chip stem rub. Excited to see what these new fathers and crosses bring to the table.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 10, 2018)

Sour Larry Pebbles 3


----------



## numberfour (Jan 12, 2018)

7wks today

Golden Retriever #6
 

Ultrabrite


----------



## numberfour (Jan 14, 2018)

Sour Larry Pebbles #3


And making a huge impression on the first run, Sour Larry Pebbles #4


----------



## numberfour (Jan 17, 2018)

Pakman (Af-Pak x Pinkman) by 210beans part of Thunderfudge Crew


----------



## numberfour (Jan 17, 2018)

Day 54

Golden Retriever #6
 
She stacks upwards, sidewards downwards, explosive growth

Ultrabrite
 
Heavy weight right here, big dense buds


----------



## limonene (Jan 17, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Pakman (Af-Pak x Pinkman) by 210beans part of Thunderfudge Crew
> View attachment 4074469


Great photo @numberfour


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Jan 19, 2018)

very nice n4! sorry i havent been around much,these big gardens are bears.50k before lunch,50k after lunch.makes for quick days.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 19, 2018)

limonene said:


> Great photo @numberfour


Cheers Limo



Ho Lee Sheeit said:


> very nice n4! sorry i havent been around much,these big gardens are bears.50k before lunch,50k after lunch.makes for quick days.


Thanks man... and I thought you were 100k before breakfast kinda guy lol. Joking aside congrats and the garden looks fantastic. Managed to catch some of the live vid from IG, 3 hours after 

Sour Larry Pebbles #3
day 56


----------



## numberfour (Jan 20, 2018)

Ultrabrite
(The White x Ultimate Chem SFV)


Cracking cross this, frost from the white coupled with the monster size and power from the Chem. Damn right, two of these are going into flower next run.


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Jan 21, 2018)

killin it 4!


----------



## numberfour (Jan 22, 2018)

Ho Lee Sheeit said:


> killin it 4!


Thanks Ho Lee

Sour Larry Pebbles 3

all that frost...


----------



## numberfour (Jan 23, 2018)

My baby, Golden Retriever #6


----------



## numberfour (Jan 24, 2018)

Strawberry Sour Larry
 
Popped 4 and got 2 females, stem rub's kinda familiar and I like it but I can't quite put my finger on it yet. 

Mint Julep
 
Popped 4 got 2 females, insane mint chocolate chip stem run..my cat also seemed to love this strain, she moved in 10 years ago and has been around a lot of strains. She was rubbing and licking the Mint Julep, one especially


----------



## numberfour (Jan 27, 2018)

Chopped down Pakman last night


----------



## numberfour (Jan 28, 2018)

Day 65,

Sour Larry Pebbles #3
 

Sour Larry Pebbles #4


----------



## numberfour (Jan 29, 2018)

Ultrabrite

Theres a few plants this run that have really captivated me, you know you pull a few plants so you can water and next thing you've been checking a plant out for 20 minutes. This has been one of them.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 1, 2018)

Harvested today, dropped and chopped Golden Retriever #3, #6, Sour Larry Pebbles #3, #4 and Ultrabrite. Absolute solid finishers with great yields 

Ultrabrite
 

Pakman - 210beans / Thunderfudge


----------



## numberfour (Feb 21, 2018)

Ultrabrite 
the White x Ultimate Chem SFV


----------



## numberfour (Feb 24, 2018)

Golden Retriever #3
Jew Gold x Ultimate Chem SFV
 

Perfect mix of kush and chem, tasty frosty dense buds with a knock out stone. Surprisingly this isn't my fav pheno but she'll be in the garden for a while.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 1, 2018)

Couple more shots from this run. 

Golden Retriever #6
 
Golden Retriever has become my favourite strain in the stable at the moment. #3 pictured above is amazing and #6 is just outstanding. Dense frosty buds, loud terps with amazing flavour and that sour kick when smoked is perfect.

Sour Larry Pebbles #4
 
First run with this pheno went really well, good solid plant in flower, again dense frosty buds, mojito terps and the lime is out of this world.


----------



## Benpetert (Mar 1, 2018)

Anyone from the UK ordered from seedsherenow.com?


----------



## numberfour (Mar 1, 2018)

Benpetert said:


> Anyone from the UK ordered from seedsherenow.com?


Yeah few months back, happy with the service. If you're on IG check out therareseedstrore, UK based and have a lot of Thunderfudge strains..no affiliation they are just good guys.


----------



## limonene (Mar 31, 2018)

Sourlarrypebbles4 fruity pebbles og x sour Larry slightly pollenated by some rogue black triangle spunk


----------



## numberfour (Apr 4, 2018)

how frosty? @limonene 

First run for these two strains, 23 days in

Mint Julep
(Mint Chocolate Chip x Kosher Kush)


Strawberry Sour Larry
(Sour Larry x Fire Alien Strawberry)


----------



## numberfour (Apr 12, 2018)

A little further on

Mint Julep #3Loving this plant at the moment, always drawn to her when I got in the tent, terps are leaning towards the MCC, soild structure lots of vigour, 2 phenos in flower

Strawberry Sour Larry #3
 
Powerhouse, solid structure, wants to grow, got 2 phenos and they're pretty much similar apart from terps. Both are putting out large tops and one has nasty terps, love it. Has made me buy a new CF though lol

Ultrabrite
(the white x Ultimate Chem SFV)


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

Where can i check these beans at?


----------



## numberfour (Apr 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Where can i check these beans at?


therareseedstore on instagram is my recommendation (fast, professional and usually a pack of freebies) they work7 either side of the pond or seeds here now, great lake genetics, high seeds


----------



## limonene (Apr 15, 2018)

Sour Larry pebbles pheno 4 isn’t shy in the frost department


----------



## numberfour (Apr 24, 2018)

frost is just insane on that slp4, nice work mate @limonene 

Shes become my favourite girl from this run Mint Julep


----------



## Lennox205 (Apr 24, 2018)

numberfour said:


> frost is just insane on that slp4, nice work mate @limonene
> 
> Shes become my favourite girl from this run Mint Julep
> View attachment 4126432


I took clones of 4 phenos of mint julep and 5 white ass chem yesterday. I can't wait to see how they turn out. Hoping to get something like yours. Thanks for sharing your pics. There aren't a lot of mint julep pics to see.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 24, 2018)

numberfour said:


> therareseedstore on instagram is my recommendation (fast, professional and usually a pack of freebies) they work7 either side of the pond or seeds here now, great lake genetics, high seeds


shit.. I kno nothing about instagram.. how you go about buying things? Is that a send cash type deal? Anywhere that accepts cards? I hope limonene getting a kickback cuz his shits the best advertisement you could ask for! Well done champ!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 24, 2018)

Im also late to the instagram thing but i need to learn lol


----------



## numberfour (Apr 24, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> shit.. I kno nothing about instagram.. how you go about buying things? Is that a send cash type deal? Anywhere that accepts cards? I hope limonene getting a kickback cuz his shits the best advertisement you could ask for! Well done champ!





Cold$moke said:


> Im also late to the instagram thing but i need to learn lol


Bypass Instagram email [email protected] and ask for a stock list, pretty sure its cash only. Card option seems to be Seeds Here Now....I could be wrong though

Strawberry Sour Larry


----------



## numberfour (Apr 30, 2018)

7 weeks, 

Mint Julep #3
 
Colouring up beautifully, 

Strawberry Sour Larry #3
 
Density is just insane on this pheno


----------



## numberfour (May 2, 2018)

Same strains, different phenos

Mint Julep #2
 

Strawberry Sour Larry #2


----------



## Lennox205 (May 9, 2018)

numberfour said:


> My baby, Golden Retriever #6
> View attachment 4077876


I just got a pack of golden retriever. Do you think I should pop all of the seeds our can I expect to get a good mom out of half of the pack? It looks like all of yours are keepers, lol.


----------



## numberfour (May 9, 2018)

Lennox205 said:


> I just got a pack of golden retriever. Do you think I should pop all of the seeds our can I expect to get a good mom out of half of the pack? It looks like all of yours are keepers, lol.


Nice one, I popped 6 seeds, got 3 females and 2 keepers with the Golden's. Thanks, a lot of fire in half or even a third of a pack and its not just me finding that. 

Good luck and post up some pics once you get going.


----------



## Lennox205 (May 9, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Nice one, I popped 6 seeds, got 3 females and 2 keepers with the Golden's. Thanks, a lot of fire in half or even a third of a pack and its not just me finding that.
> 
> Good luck and post up some pics once you get going.


Thanks. I was thinking six to start too. Will do.


----------



## numberfour (May 13, 2018)

Lennox205 said:


> Thanks. I was thinking six to start too. Will do.


I only popped 4 of the Mint Juleps and Strawberry Sour Larrys and already think I've got a keeper from each, see pics below 


Mint Julep #3
 

Strawberry Sour Larry #3
 

Golden Retriever #6
 

Ultrabrite


----------



## numberfour (May 15, 2018)

Mint Julep #2
 

Sour Larry Pebbles #3


----------



## numberfour (May 20, 2018)

Mint Julep #3


----------



## numberfour (May 21, 2018)

Chop chop soon

Mojito pheno of Sour Larry Pebbles (#4)
 

Golden Retriever #6
 

Ultrabrite


----------



## Rosinallday (May 28, 2018)

Power pellets#1
 
Country time Kush #1
 
Country time Kush #2


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 2, 2018)

Sour Larry Pebbles bx. Popped a whole pack and got a bunch of females but had to choose one bc of my plant count so had to pick one before watching them flower. This one sexed out first and stayed short without too much spacing between the nodes. Also has a very sexy shine and natural look.
 
Power pellets#2 talk about vigor. Nice one thunder.


----------



## limonene (Jun 3, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Sour Larry Pebbles bx. Popped a whole pack and got a bunch of females but had to choose one bc of my plant count so had to pick one before watching them flower. This one sexed out first and stayed short without too much spacing between the nodes. Also has a very sexy shine and natural look.
> View attachment 4145152
> Power pellets#2 talk about vigor. Nice one thunder.
> View attachment 4145153


You have some amazing healthy fan leaves on all your girls. Some fun times ahead


----------



## 210Beans (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi everyone 

Pictured is one of the sour larry lime pebbles testers,


----------



## limonene (Jun 5, 2018)

210Beans said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Pictured is one of the sour larry lime pebbles testers,


Hey beanzy welcome to the party. That looks outfuckingrageous how are the terps?


----------



## 210Beans (Jun 5, 2018)

that one is in between rotten apples and cookie backnotes


----------



## 210Beans (Jun 5, 2018)

this one is more sour limes and cookies backnotes


----------



## 210Beans (Jun 5, 2018)

this one is cookies with apples and limes, it was sweet up untill last week then starts going sour/rotten/fermented im curious to see when there cured up what there gona taste like absolute winners


----------



## numberfour (Jun 7, 2018)

Mint Julpe #3


Absolute fire...kush leaner and knock out stone.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 9, 2018)

Strawberry Sour Larry #1
 

Strawberry Sour Larry #3


----------



## numberfour (Jun 11, 2018)

Cracking bit of Ultrabrite


----------



## 210Beans (Jun 11, 2018)

Hayabusa is wifi08 x ultrabrite


----------



## limonene (Jun 12, 2018)

Sour Larry pebbles 3 about day 22, she really loves to pray


----------



## limonene (Jun 15, 2018)

Strawberry sour Larry grown and gifted by @numberfour is dank as fuck


----------



## numberfour (Jun 17, 2018)

limonene said:


> View attachment 4151162 Strawberry sour Larry grown and gifted by @numberfour is dank as fuck


Smoking some of this today and I couldn't have put it any better...


----------



## limonene (Jun 20, 2018)

Sour Larry pebbles 3


----------



## numberfour (Jun 22, 2018)

Mint Julep #2


Not sure I should have smoked this before lunch lol, tastes like mint chocolate corrnetto on the inhale with a kush kick on the exhale and hits instantly, nice and strong.


----------



## makaveli01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey guys I’m gona give thunderfuge genetics a go, now I’ve found a bank in the UK/US that can supply me. Thinking about these 2. 
Just wondering if anyone has ran them?

*Dawgfighter x super lemon haze bx1
Or
Super Lemon Haze Bx1 f2 (Super Lemon Haze x Lem dog haze)
I 
There’s a few mores strains they do But these 2 looks nice.
Any input would be appreciated


----------



## limonene (Jun 24, 2018)

makaveli01 said:


> Hey guys I’m gona give thunderfuge genetics a go, now I’ve found a bank in the UK/US that can supply me. Thinking about these 2.
> Just wondering if anyone has ran them?
> 
> *Dawgfighter x super lemon haze bx1
> ...


Those will be great. Fudge used his ultimate chem08 or UCSFV I forget which for the out cross and I’ve been told that it’s a SLH with a serious amount of gas. I think you’ll find bangers in those packs. But if you see and super banana haze try and get those as I’ve seen some AMAZING plants found from those seeds


----------



## makaveli01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Cheers limonene, I was hoping you would give me your input You seem to know your fudge genetics.

This is the full list Ive got to choose from.. well depending on how long I take to decide, I really don’t know where to begin they all sound so God damn good!! 
I’m gona do for 2 packs to start.
Is there anything else you would recommend?

*White Ass Chem f2 (The white x ultrabright)

*Key Lime pie BX (Key lime pie crossed back to lemon lime pie) 

*Super Lemon Haze Bx1 f2 (Super Lemon Haze x Lem dog haze)

*Ultimate chem 08 f2 (f2 of elite genetics old line)

*Dawgfighter x super lemon haze bx1 

*Lemon Lime Pie F2 (Perfect mix of key lime pie x super lemon haze)

*Muddpie (GG4 clone only crossed to lemon lime pie)


*Confetti Kush (Blackberry Kush (orgn kids cut) crossed to Lemon lime pie)

*Lemon pie dawg (Banana dawg crossed to Lemon lime pie)

*wifi08 (WiFi x ultimate chem0 x slhbx1

*Strawberry sour larry (Sour larry bx2 x FireAlienStrawberry) 

*Ultimate wifi (wifi x ultimate chem SFV) 

*Ultimate 818 (818og x ultimate chem SFV) 

*Raskal og x ultimate chem sfv 

*mr white x ultimate chem sfv


----------



## limonene (Jun 24, 2018)

makaveli01 said:


> Cheers limonene, I was hoping you would give me your input You seem to know your fudge genetics.
> 
> This is the full list Ive got to choose from.. well depending on how long I take to decide, I really don’t know where to begin they all sound so God damn good!!
> I’m gona do for 2 packs to start.
> ...


I’d go for white ass chem and strawberry sour Larry. I tried some strawberry sour Larry by Numbar4 the Larry leaner was dank as fuck. And another guy on a different forum grew em and said they were his best ever run from seed!


----------



## makaveli01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Well that’s helped make my mind up,

Strawberry sour Larry and because I love SLH 

Super Lemon Haze Bx1 f2 (Super Lemon Haze x Lem dog haze)

Can’t wait..need some dank In ma life asap.

Thanks for the input budy


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 12, 2018)

some sour Larry bx1 I got goin looking great so far, very healty nice color to them. Got high hopes for these. I have the under t5 at the moment with sum power veg bulbs mixed in. Also have them in promix using canna coco nutes along with orca, calmag, and rhizotonic.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 12, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Sour Larry Pebbles bx. Popped a whole pack and got a bunch of females but had to choose one bc of my plant count so had to pick one before watching them flower. This one sexed out first and stayed short without too much spacing between the nodes. Also has a very sexy shine and natural look.
> View attachment 4145152
> Power pellets#2 talk about vigor. Nice one thunder.
> View attachment 4145153


That think looks like a champ cant wait to see how she turns out. Great job homie


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 22, 2018)

a couple of the sour Larry's looking nice and healthy. Just topped them the other day


----------



## Lennox205 (Jul 23, 2018)

Mint julep #3 8 weeks


----------



## Lennox205 (Jul 23, 2018)

Mint julep #7 8 weeks


----------



## Lennox205 (Jul 23, 2018)

Mint julep #10 8 weeks


----------



## Lennox205 (Jul 23, 2018)

Mint julep #1 8 weeks. 1 3 
& 7 are are similar but 1 stands out. 10 is a little different


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Jul 23, 2018)

Lennox205 said:


> Mint julep #1 8 weeks. 1 3
> & 7 are are similar but 1 stands out. 10 is a little different


bro! thankyou for the great shots!.


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Jul 23, 2018)

the bottom pics look the most like the mcc cut,the thinner leafed 10 is the closest to the kosher male and # 7 is closest to my kosher female ,and the few between u can definitely see both parents.great grow bro.u on ig?


----------



## 210Beans (Jul 23, 2018)

Sllp


----------



## 210Beans (Jul 23, 2018)

Sllp


----------



## bj2195 (Jul 23, 2018)

210Beans said:


> Sllp


looking great


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 23, 2018)

ultimate chem f2's from Elite, wowza. Or the Raskal cross, jeez o pete, nice finds


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 26, 2018)

that sour Larry bx1 getting it on, just got a new pair of shoes


----------



## Hydro247 (Jul 28, 2018)

Im new to the forums, trying to figure out when thunderfudge is doing new seed drops. Want sour larry pebbles among others. Is there a way to find out when his drops are? Thanks for the help! Look forward to getting a wealth of knowledge from everyone here


----------



## maxamus1 (Jul 28, 2018)

Hydro247 said:


> Im new to the forums, trying to figure out when thunderfudge is doing new seed drops. Want sour larry pebbles among others. Is there a way to find out when his drops are? Thanks for the help! Look forward to getting a wealth of knowledge from everyone here


Follow him on ig he always lets you know when drops are coming.


----------



## Hydro247 (Jul 28, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Follow him on ig he always lets you know when drops are coming.



Thank you for the quick reply! I do, just havent heard anything yet... patience was never my thing haha!


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Jul 29, 2018)

Hydro247 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply! I do, just havent heard anything yet... patience was never my thing haha!


thanks for the interest bro! 
the golden retriever f2 drop with outcrosses,Golden Retriever(jew gold x elites' ultimate SFV chem x.....
DURBAN(archive cut)
AJ Sour D
SOUR BANANA LARRY(orgnkid banana OG x Sour Larry BX1)
WIFI 08( OGR wifi x elites Ult Chem 0

LEMON LIME PIE F2
(Key Lime Pie x super lemon haze bx1) x (Key Lime Pie x super lemon haze bx1)
please to let your favorite seedbank know!

this summers project is between a sour larry double pebbles(fpog x fpog x sour larry male and a sour larry bx2 male.its always a gametime decision.lol


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Jul 29, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Follow him on ig he always lets you know when drops are coming.


thanks bro!


----------



## maxamus1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Ho Lee Sheeit said:


> thanks for the interest bro!
> the golden retriever f2 drop with outcrosses,Golden Retriever(jew gold x elites' ultimate SFV chem x.....
> DURBAN(archive cut)
> AJ Sour D
> ...


Cant wait to get back to work i caught the ass end of ur live stream the other night when you were talking about the apple cinnamon play doh Smells that u were getting had me twisted. Which one was that again? Definitely have to scoop a pack of those.


----------



## Hydro247 (Jul 29, 2018)

Ho Lee Sheeit said:


> thanks for the interest bro!
> the golden retriever f2 drop with outcrosses,Golden Retriever(jew gold x elites' ultimate SFV chem x.....
> DURBAN(archive cut)
> AJ Sour D
> ...


I do sea of green in a homemade dwc system. The base is 100gal duralast reservoir with 25 plants under 600w of quantum boards in a 5×5 area. I have 3 setups right next to eachother. I want the sour larry pebbles terp profile badly, wondering how itll do in a SOG environment. Is there any of thunderfudge gear youve tried you would recommend for my particular set up?


----------



## numberfour (Jul 30, 2018)

Lennox205 said:


> Mint julep #10 8 weeks


Fantastic work  hope she smoke likes she looks for you. Every plant of Mint Julep I've seen is absolute fire, glad I picked up another pack


----------



## numberfour (Jul 30, 2018)

Ho Lee Sheeit said:


> thanks for the interest bro!
> the golden retriever f2 drop with outcrosses,Golden Retriever(jew gold x elites' ultimate SFV chem x.....
> DURBAN(archive cut)
> AJ Sour D
> ...


Kept that one quite  

Few Thunderfudge plants

Golden Retriever #6
 

Golden Retriever #3
 

Mint Julep #3
 

Sour Larry Pebbles #3


----------



## numberfour (Jul 30, 2018)

Hydro247 said:


> I do sea of green in a homemade dwc system. The base is 100gal duralast reservoir with 25 plants under 600w of quantum boards in a 5×5 area. I have 3 setups right next to eachother. I want the sour larry pebbles terp profile badly, wondering how itll do in a SOG environment. Is there any of thunderfudge gear youve tried you would recommend for my particular set up?


I ran a couple of cuts of Limonene's Sour Larry Pebbles in small pots (1.5ltrs) and got almost an Oz a plant, they did really well in that style of flowering.


----------



## Hydro247 (Jul 30, 2018)

numberfour said:


> I ran a couple of cuts of Limonene's Sour Larry Pebbles in small pots (1.5ltrs) and got almost an Oz a plant, they did really well in that style of flowering.
> View attachment 4173295
> 
> View attachment 4173296


Man those colors are incredible. Excited to run fudges gear. All these pics have my mouth watering! Thanks for the input


----------



## Hydro247 (Jul 30, 2018)

Not so worried about yield (id love a high yield) but more interested in finding a super rare terpene profile that no one else has. Something covered in frost, a true connoisseur pheno. Ive been running reserva privada kandy kush for years, ready for to do some pheno hunting and fudges gear appears to be on a whole nother level haha


----------



## numberfour (Jul 30, 2018)

Hydro247 said:


> Not so worried about yield (id love a high yield) but more interested in finding a super rare terpene profile that no one else has. Something covered in frost, a true connoisseur pheno. Ive been running reserva privada kandy kush for years, ready for to do some pheno hunting and fudges gear appears to be on a whole nother level haha


Fudge strains are consistently the highest yielding and strongest strains I run, usually run another 10 - 15 strains but I'm slowly letting these go now. You'll find unique terps and flavours all day long, keeper phenos have been / are found in half packs or less, I found the Mint Julep and Strawberry Sour Larry keepers in 4 seeds. I've spoke a few times to Fudge and he knows what he is doing, his male and female selections and why he chooses them, the passion that comes through says everything. 

Strawberry Sour Larry #3
 

Strawberry Sour Larry #1


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 30, 2018)

5 Sour Larry bx1 and the rest are disco biscuit. All looking great nice an squat


----------



## limonene (Jul 31, 2018)

Hydro247 said:


> I do sea of green in a homemade dwc system. The base is 100gal duralast reservoir with 25 plants under 600w of quantum boards in a 5×5 area. I have 3 setups right next to eachother. I want the sour larry pebbles terp profile badly, wondering how itll do in a SOG environment. Is there any of thunderfudge gear youve tried you would recommend for my particular set up?


I saw @therareseedstore on IG had a pack of slpf2 for sale the other day, it may have gone by now but worth asking them. An online pal has just run the f2 and found some totally killer terps that sound quite similar to my keeper.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 31, 2018)

So glad I grabbed a pack when I did. Gonna be a while before I can run them but I got nothing but time


----------



## Hydro247 (Jul 31, 2018)

limonene said:


> I saw @therareseedstore on IG had a pack of slpf2 for sale the other day, it may have gone by now but worth asking them. An online pal has just run the f2 and found some totally killer terps that sound quite similar to my keeper.


I messaged them last nite and they are completely out of my top fudge choices. I may grab a pack of exotic tripleOG or a tripleOG cross... crunchberries looks very appealing. Had my heart set on sour larry pebbles or mint julep, but ill be patient and keep my eyes open for the next drop


----------



## numberfour (Jul 31, 2018)

Hydro247 said:


> I messaged them last nite and they are completely out of my top fudge choices. I may grab a pack of exotic tripleOG or a tripleOG cross... crunchberries looks very appealing. Had my heart set on sour larry pebbles or* mint julep*, but ill be patient and keep my eyes open for the next drop


Try High Seeds, Birmingham UK, they may have a pack left


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Aug 1, 2018)

Hydro247 said:


> I do sea of green in a homemade dwc system. The base is 100gal duralast reservoir with 25 plants under 600w of quantum boards in a 5×5 area. I have 3 setups right next to eachother. I want the sour larry pebbles terp profile badly, wondering how itll do in a SOG environment. Is there any of thunderfudge gear youve tried you would recommend for my particular set up?


 Any specifics on flowering time,indica/sativa ratio,height restrictions, etc?what kind of strains do u like?then we can narrow it down.
The chem/OGKs are 10 weekers,and givers on the yield.Ive used both an ultimate chem 08,from elite genetics bean co,and an ultimate SFV chem also from elite stock.
The super lemon haze bx1 crosses are made with my old GHS super lemon haze cut outcrossed to my ultimate chem 08 male,and those seeds were gone thru for a male that was crossed back to the SLH.They are 9-10 weekers
The fire alien strawberry crossess are all very squat,stout bushes.they run 9.
The Sour Larry BX1 gear has alot more open plants and shorter flowering times. the bx1 does have alot of chem leaners,but who would mind that besides the flowering time.lol.the bx2s have some dead ringers for zoolanders original cut.
There is some sour larry pebbles crosses out there as well.when making the f2s i used 3 males as i wanted a full look into the potential of the f2s.the outcrosses are all very unique,the sour larry lime pebbles are great.
the golden retriever crosses are are dropping in a very small amount this weekend in portland oregon at the indo expo this weekend.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 3, 2018)

One of the Mint Juleps


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 3, 2018)

numberfour said:


> One of the Mint Juleps
> View attachment 4175441


Man I gotta try to get my hands on this one before it disappears


----------



## Werp (Aug 3, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Man I gotta try to get my hands on this one before it disappears


Looks beautiful but appears like it would light on the yield.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 3, 2018)

Werp said:


> Looks beautiful but appears like it would light on the yield.


It will fill in alot more before its done


----------



## numberfour (Aug 4, 2018)

Werp said:


> Looks beautiful but appears like it would light on the yield.


Yeah she's a stunner, first run found she was not as giving as the Sour Larry crosses or Golden Retrievers I run but thats down to the lineage / genealogy of the strain. This pheno has that mint chocolate cookies flavour that coats your mouth with a heavy kush exhale that has knocked down every smoker whos tried her.


----------



## Hydro247 (Aug 4, 2018)

numberfour said:


> I ran a couple of cuts of Limonene's Sour Larry Pebbles in small pots (1.5ltrs) and got almost an Oz a plant, they did really well in that style of flowering.
> View attachment 4173295
> 
> View attachment 4173296


Cant stop admiring that frost and those colors... stunning work limonene!


----------



## Hydro247 (Aug 4, 2018)

Ho Lee Sheeit said:


> Any specifics on flowering time,indica/sativa ratio,height restrictions, etc?what kind of strains do u like?then we can narrow it down.
> The chem/OGKs are 10 weekers,and givers on the yield.Ive used both an ultimate chem 08,from elite genetics bean co,and an ultimate SFV chem also from elite stock.
> The super lemon haze bx1 crosses are made with my old GHS super lemon haze cut outcrossed to my ultimate chem 08 male,and those seeds were gone thru for a male that was crossed back to the SLH.They are 9-10 weekers
> The fire alien strawberry crossess are all very squat,stout bushes.they run 9.
> ...


Id like to stay in the 9 week flowering time, so i can harvest one light/system every 3 weeks. Running 1 plant sq/ft so id prefer something with large colas. Trying to keep veg time to a minimum... my kandy kush, i have to veg for 7-10 days. The best strain ive run in this system (plant structure wise) was paradises' opium. Only had to veg for around 5 days to fill the space


----------



## Lennox205 (Aug 4, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Fantastic work  hope she smoke likes she looks for you. Every plant of Mint Julep I've seen is absolute fire, glad I picked up another pack


Thanks. I let it go a little longer and just cut today 68 days. All four of them are worth keeping, but that one is special. I may get another pack just to hold. 

I have two different golden retrievers that I will be trying next. Thanks to your pics.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 5, 2018)

Lennox205 said:


> Thanks. I let it go a little longer and just cut today 68 days. All four of them are worth keeping, but that one is special. I may get another pack just to hold.
> 
> I have two different golden retrievers that I will be trying next. Thanks to your pics.


I took mine to 70 and found the none keeper to be better than most other strains. I got another pack of the Mints, just too good not to. Sure I read they were only 25 packs made originally.

Goldens are amazing, I ran 3 phenos originally and still run 2 phenos today. The JG leaner is immense is flavour and stone and got me very high placed in the the last canna cup I was in. Good luck with those.


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Aug 5, 2018)

Hydro247 said:


> Id like to stay in the 9 week flowering time, so i can harvest one light/system every 3 weeks. Running 1 plant sq/ft so id prefer something with large colas. Trying to keep veg time to a minimum... my kandy kush, i have to veg for 7-10 days. The best strain ive run in this system (plant structure wise) was paradises' opium. Only had to veg for around 5 days to fill the space


golen retriever if you want the sour/gas/og.if u have more of a sweet tooth,the sour lary lime pebbles which are split between the #4(key lime pie dom) and the #9(sour larry pebble dom)seeds here now shoild have them up this week.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 5, 2018)

Ho Lee Sheeit said:


> golen retriever if you want the sour/gas/og.if u have more of a sweet tooth,the sour lary lime pebbles which are split between the #4(key lime pie dom) and the #9(sour larry pebble dom)seeds here now shoild have them up this week.


I'd luv to try the golden retriever luv me sum sour/gas


----------



## numberfour (Aug 6, 2018)

Golden Retriever #3
 

Ultrabrite


----------



## numberfour (Aug 7, 2018)

Lovely bit of Strawberry Sour Larry #1 in the sunshine. This pheno leans heavy on the diesel in flavour.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 9, 2018)

My Keeper out of the Strawberry Sour Larry's, #3


Mint Julep #3


Golden Retriever #3


----------



## bj2195 (Aug 9, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Cracking bit of Ultrabrite
> View attachment 4149347


How's the flavor on the Strawberry Sour Larry?


----------



## numberfour (Aug 10, 2018)

bj2195 said:


> How's the flavor on the Strawberry Sour Larry?


Only flowered two phenos but 1 is a heavy diesel leaner and the other is a fruity mixed bowl


----------



## numberfour (Aug 10, 2018)

Sour Larry Pebbles


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Aug 11, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I'd luv to try the golden retriever luv me sum sour/gas


shes my pride and joy bro.it just keeps getting better too.For me and my people ijt just checks every box witfh a big X


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Aug 11, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Sour Larry Pebbles
> View attachment 4178990


u are really dialed n4!


----------



## 210Beans (Aug 12, 2018)

slhbx1


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 12, 2018)

210Beans said:


> slhbx1


Damn that looks might fine


----------



## numberfour (Aug 12, 2018)

Ho Lee Sheeit said:


> u are really dialed n4!


Thanks man

Golden Retriever #6


----------



## limonene (Aug 14, 2018)

210Beans said:


> slhbx1


Always good when 210 rolls through with a banger


----------



## numberfour (Aug 16, 2018)

Mint Julep ....center fold material


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

Anyone know how limes doing?.


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Aug 17, 2018)

The return of sour larry.4 years worth of hunting and testing later.....sour Larry bx2 x sour Larry bx2


----------



## limonene (Aug 17, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Anyone know how limes doing?.


I’m doing great thanks doni, how’ve you been keeping? Long time...


----------



## limonene (Aug 17, 2018)

Ho Lee Sheeit said:


> The return of sour larry.4 years worth of hunting and testing later.....sour Larry bx2 x sour Larry bx2View attachment 4182475


That’s that male porn! What’s the plans with these pal?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Think I finally got my head out!!! Doing really well.. plants are back to crush mode as well. Glad to hear from you. Hope diaper changes are harshin your stoke brah!.
Thunderfudge looks to be kicking ass I see. 


limonene said:


> I’m doing great thanks doni, how’ve you been keeping? Long time...


----------



## numberfour (Aug 18, 2018)

Strawberry Sour Larry
 
brings yield, flavour and potency

Golden Retriever #3


----------



## limonene (Aug 18, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Think I finally got my head out!!! Doing really well.. plants are back to crush mode as well. Glad to hear from you. Hope diaper changes are harshin your stoke brah!.
> Thunderfudge looks to be kicking ass I see.


Glad shit has settled down for you amigo. Fudge is really slaying it I’m sure you’d enjoy his lines. Get in on his new drop!


----------



## numberfour (Aug 21, 2018)

Sour Larry Pebbles
 
full package in this pheno


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Aug 21, 2018)

Tempest finishing quick here's another 14 @ 2 weeks in


----------



## 210Beans (Aug 22, 2018)

Sllp


----------



## numberfour (Aug 23, 2018)

210Beans said:


> Sllp


Beautiful

Strawberry Sour Larry, 57 days


----------



## limonene (Aug 24, 2018)

210Beans said:


> Sllp


I got to pop me some of those when the new drop comes in.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 24, 2018)

Mint Julep, 57 days


----------



## numberfour (Aug 25, 2018)

Golden Retriever #6
 
One of the best plants I've come across from seed, for me it has it in flavour and strength.

Strawberry Sour Larry #1
 
This pheno puts out a fuel / diesel flavour with solid buds, heavyweight strain from seed and clone


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Aug 25, 2018)

limonene said:


> I got to pop me some of those when the new drop comes in.


Your custom birdseed will be leaving soon my good friend,with @numberfour s grows kicking so much ass lately I need to get u some heavy artillery.have a good day mate!


----------



## limonene (Aug 25, 2018)

Ho Lee Sheeit said:


> Your custom birdseed will be leaving soon my good friend,with @numberfour s grows kicking so much ass lately I need to get u some heavy artillery.have a good day mate!


My aviary will be all a flutter at that news!


----------



## limonene (Aug 26, 2018)

Sour Larry pebbles 3 about 5 days from flip. Over half my space is dedicated to this strain. She’s a 10/10 in every department


----------



## numberfour (Aug 30, 2018)

Golden Retriever #3
 Huge flavour and heavy sedated stone


----------



## numberfour (Aug 31, 2018)

Sour Larry Pebbles #3
 
Consistent every run in quality and quantity


----------



## Werp (Aug 31, 2018)

Numberfour, Hows the yield on the strawberry sour larry? Tia


----------



## doniawon (Aug 31, 2018)

Can anyone donate a SLP and a golden retriever, for sick kids n the hospital and science?. 
If your willing to help these children's etc pm for details!. 
Thank u all!


----------



## numberfour (Aug 31, 2018)

Werp said:


> Numberfour, Hows the yield on the strawberry sour larry? Tia


Dialed in she's looking massive this run, very solid bud on both phenos


----------



## limonene (Aug 31, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Can anyone donate a SLP and a golden retriever, for sick kids n the hospital and science?.
> If your willing to help these children's etc pm for details!.
> Thank u all!


I’d rather donate a nut


----------



## doniawon (Aug 31, 2018)

IllI'stick w this crappy Mac.


----------



## limonene (Sep 1, 2018)

doniawon said:


> IllI'stick w this crappy Mac.


There’s a new drop recently doni, hit me up on IG I’ll point u in the right direction. Did u pop any of those seeds I sent you a while ago?


----------



## doniawon (Sep 1, 2018)

limonene said:


> There’s a new drop recently doni, hit me up on IG I’ll point u in the right direction. Did u pop any of those seeds I sent you a while ago?


I don't think I have. 
Just started a journal, currently searching a bunch of Mac, banana punch X's I made a few months back. 
I have to set up a new IG. I'll get in touch when I do. 
Wanting to try some of these for sure! 
Fpog, csfv etc


----------



## numberfour (Sep 2, 2018)

Couple of pre chop shots

Strawberry Sour Larry #3
 

Mint Julep #3


----------



## limonene (Sep 3, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Couple of pre chop shots
> 
> Strawberry Sour Larry #3
> View attachment 4191656
> ...


Really impressive stuff 4!


----------



## numberfour (Sep 16, 2018)

Cheeky upskirt short of Mint Julep 
 

Sour Larry Pebbles


----------



## numberfour (Sep 17, 2018)

Popped the 5 pack tonight


----------



## limonene (Sep 19, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Cheeky upskirt short of Mint Julep
> View attachment 4199836
> 
> Sour Larry Pebbles
> View attachment 4199837


Tweezers!


----------



## numberfour (Sep 19, 2018)

limonene said:


> Tweezers!


Haha...dont look down!

Strawberry Sour Larry #3 rosin


Had a mate press this for me this week, a Q of solid buds into 1.2g of the stinkiest rosin I've come across. It was mentioned we could have got more but for a first press of a new strain I'm happy with the return.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 24, 2018)

Strawberry Sour Larry 
 

Back 2 Black
 

Golden Retriever #3


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Sep 24, 2018)

The only survivor of the sour Larry bx1 in the back left corner


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Sep 24, 2018)

Now onto the new!! Got sum sour Larry pebbles f2 and pakman in paper towels!!


----------



## numberfour (Sep 25, 2018)

Mint Julep


----------



## Ho Lee Sheeit (Sep 25, 2018)

This is mint julep #9 aka nina rossi.shes so sleek and should be a great mother.she reeks of pine sol and limes.she stands about 5 feet tall and took 1400+ ppms in a 5 gallon pot with no hiccups


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Sep 30, 2018)

Day 31 on this sour Larry bx1. Looking like an 8 week strain. Tall lanky girl very sativa smells like lemons with hints of sour


----------



## numberfour (Oct 2, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Day 31 on this sour Larry bx1. Looking like an 8 week strain. Tall lanky girl very sativa smells like lemons with hints of sourView attachment 4207978


Loving the sound of her mate, let us know how she smokes

Smoked this bud of mint julep last night

Well I tried..dropped me halfway through the joint, strongest strain in my stables without a doubt. Taste is knockout and perfect mix of lime with kush.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 20, 2018)

Back at it with the Mint Julep...
 
..Golden Retriever #3, #6, Strawberry Sour Larry and Sour Larry Pebbles #3, #4 in the 4x8. Got a single female from the five Back 2 Blacks in the 1212 from seed tent.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 20, 2018)

I've been following thunderfudge on IG. And liked some of the stuff he posted. But I just hadn't seen very many grows of his gear. But the ones here have helped me make up mind. I gotta get some of these. Everyone that posted pics in here. They all look gorgeous


----------



## numberfour (Nov 21, 2018)

Make sure you follow @runningwithlightning as thats Fudge's personal page and you get to see a little more of his work / strains flowered by him in a 50,000w room. 

Best place for seeds is therareseedstore420 on IG, operate both sides of the pond but currently on a break. Have in the past got a free 5 pack of seeds with every Thunderfudge order.


----------



## 210Beans (Nov 21, 2018)

Sour larry lime pebbles


----------



## Lennox205 (Nov 21, 2018)

Mint julep at 35 days.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 26, 2018)

Sour Larry Pebbles #3
 
This and Golden Retriever #3 are the most consistent plants I've come across in terms of quality and quantity run to run. 

Golden Retriever #3
 

Mint Julep
 
Most requested strain I've ever run. Huge on flavour, been told she has a unique terp profile by many now and the stone is just knock out. One of the strongest strains I run.

Strawberry Sour Larry
 After this run she'll probably be in with the SLP3 / GR3 in terms of consistency. 

Golden Retriever #6
 

Black 2 Black 
 
In the 1212 from seed tent and starting to colour up


----------



## numberfour (Dec 4, 2018)

Back 2 Black 
 
Leaning heavy towards the Black side of the genetics, more vibrant in real life. A 1212 from see plant

A tiny Mint Julep clone in the 1212 from seed tent
 

Golden Retriever #3


----------



## numberfour (Dec 6, 2018)

Lights on shot of Strawberry Sour Larry
 

Mint Julep


----------



## greencropper (Dec 6, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Lights on shot of Strawberry Sour Larry
> View attachment 4244545
> 
> Mint Julep
> View attachment 4244546


great types there, is the Mint Julep light yield?


----------



## numberfour (Dec 7, 2018)

greencropper said:


> great types there, is the Mint Julep light yield?


Thanks. Pheno I'm running is a medium yielder but the others I've seen posted, here, IG and the ones Fudge flowered are all chunky as can be. 

Sour Larry Pebbles #3


----------



## numberfour (Dec 14, 2018)

Mint Julep 
 

Sour Larry Pebbles #3 starting to fade


----------



## numberfour (Dec 20, 2018)

Mint Julep
 

Sour Larry Pebbles #3


----------



## numberfour (Dec 20, 2018)

Golden Retriever #3
 

Strawberry Sour Larry
 

Back 2 Black from the 1212 from seed tent


----------



## numberfour (Dec 30, 2018)

Sour Larry Pebbles #3


----------



## numberfour (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year,

Mint Julep


----------



## Lennox205 (Jan 1, 2019)

Mint Julep at harvest. I let it go 77 days and it appears to be worth it. There is a little more thc than last time. Mint Julep has become my favorite to grow and smoke. It is vigorous and although it doesn't make long thick colas, it still yields pretty well. Every bud is the same, beautiful and covered in resin. It is strong, but a racy and happy high for me. I get better than 20% yields on the rosin press with mint julep too.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 3, 2019)

Looking great @Lennox205 

Golden Retriever #3
 

Strawberry Sour Larry


----------



## numberfour (Jan 7, 2019)

Lights on shot
 
Mint Julep on the left and Limos Sour Larry Pebbels #3 on the right


----------



## numberfour (Jan 11, 2019)

Couple of shots pre harvest

Mint Julep (sunlight)
 

Flash
 

Sour Larry Pebbles #3 (sunlight)
 

Flash
 

Back 2 Black in the 1212 from seed tent putting out some beautiful colours
 

Looking to pop some Sour Larry Pebbles F2's next and find a fruity pebbles leaner.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 31, 2019)

Mint Julep in some daylight


----------



## numberfour (Feb 2, 2019)

Sour Larry Pebbles #3


----------



## numberfour (Feb 7, 2019)

Strawberry Sour Larry


----------



## numberfour (Feb 14, 2019)

Golden Retriever #3
(Jew Gold x Ultimate Chem SFV)
 
Perfect mix of both parents in flavour on this pheno, heavy contented stone.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 5, 2019)

anywhere to get sour larry pebbles?


----------



## numberfour (Mar 6, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> anywhere to get sour larry pebbles?


Sadly not, was a limited drop

Closest you'll find now is the Sour Larry Lime Pebbles which is Key Lime Pie x Sour Larry Pebbles


----------



## numberfour (Mar 17, 2019)

Waked and baked on these Mint Julep buds

Complex but moreish in flavour, lime is the stand out on the inhale with a cookie kush exhale. Strong instant stone in mind and body. I had shit to do today... but just hung with my kids on the xbox's instead


----------



## Lennox205 (Mar 25, 2019)

Mint julep at 7 weeks. This is my happy weed. Every time I smoke/dab I get in a really good mood. There is just something different about it for me. It's definitely my favorite. It is very vigorous and the lower buds finish as well as the tops. I had three phenos and they were all good, but this one was clearly the best.


----------



## Lennox205 (Mar 25, 2019)

This is mint julep under a more red apache tech led


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 27, 2019)

restocked @ speakeasy seed bank. ordered early before the kromed lemons promo sold out


----------



## Lennox205 (Mar 30, 2019)

Mint julep close up. It still has another two or three weeks to go.


----------



## limonene (Mar 31, 2019)

Lennox205 said:


> Mint julep close up. It still has another two or three weeks to go.


Beautiful. How long does that pheno take to finish?


----------



## limonene (Mar 31, 2019)

Lennox205 said:


> Mint julep at 7 weeks. This is my happy weed. Every time I smoke/dab I get in a really good mood. There is just something different about it for me. It's definitely my favorite. It is very vigorous and the lower buds finish as well as the tops. I had three phenos and they were all good, but this one was clearly the best.


I get that same effect from my SLP keeper. Get a room full of people smoking her and the conversation always flows in a positive direction and laughs are guaranteed to follow. It reminds me of why I smoked weed in the first place


----------



## Lennox205 (Mar 31, 2019)

limonene said:


> Beautiful. How long does that pheno take to finish?


I took it to 11 weeks last time and liked it better than 10. It seems to get a little stronger.


----------



## coppershot (Apr 22, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> restocked @ speakeasy seed bank. ordered early before the kromed lemons promo sold out


Have you used this bank? Are they legit...?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 22, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Have you used this bank? Are they legit...?


sent in cash for a 1k+ order got all my beans.


----------



## limonene (Apr 23, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Have you used this bank? Are they legit...?


The first drop looked like it sold out fast, they seem legit to me but they don't ship to my country sadly


----------



## Sherab2022 (May 31, 2019)

Has anyone grown out joe boxer? It looks like it would be amazing


----------



## Sherab2022 (Jul 27, 2019)

Just tried to pop. Pack of sour Larry lime pebbles #9 and ultimate 08 chem, the the three ceresus freebies.

Only got one of the sour Larry lime pebbles to pop.

The ultimate chem alittle better at 6

And the cereuses, all 3.

I could question my techqunie but I did a multi genetic run and these, and a Nl5/Nl5 haze where the only ones I had a problem with. Are these lime pebbles hard to start? Or I’m just unlucky? I’m thinking about buying a new pack, I haven’t given up yet.


----------



## limonene (Jul 31, 2019)

Sherab2022 said:


> Just tried to pop. Pack of sour Larry lime pebbles #9 and ultimate 08 chem, the the three ceresus freebies.
> 
> Only got one of the sour Larry lime pebbles to pop.
> 
> ...


I've not seen anyone have any issues with germination on those @Sherab2022 I've popped maybe a dozen packs of fudges stuff and had no issues.


----------



## Sherab2022 (Aug 1, 2019)

I was didn’t see anyone have germination issues either. But for me, I had. I just popped a lot of different seeds from a lot of different breeders. Bodhi seems to be the most consistent and vigorous. 
I am putting more the the fault on me. So I will try again. But still have one sour pebbles lime to see what happens. Maybe I’ll lucky.i will be posting soon


----------



## numberfour (Jun 15, 2020)

Slice Cream Cake #1
(Ice Cream Cake x Sour Larry Bx2)


----------



## numberfour (Jun 16, 2020)

Slice Cream Cake #2
(Ice Cream Cake x Sour Larry Bx2)


I've a lot of time / respect for both breeders, love the work they put out. Past few years there's always been couple of their strains in my flower tent so it put a huge smile on my face when I heard about this cross and was gifted some beans from a mate.

Slice Cream Cake #1
Big solid plant, great yield with dense frosty buds. Nose is lacking but there are faint hints of ICC and Sour Larry. This kinda follows through into the smoke, bit too distant in flavour but heavy immediate body / head stone. 

Slice Cream Cake #2
Small plant with low yield, small buds. Nose is amazing, smells exactly like you expect / want from this cross. Flavour is on point, ICC leaning with a little sour twist, real morish. Great stone.

I've stupidly reveged #1 and thrown #2....but after smoking #2 I'll be getting another pack


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 18, 2020)

Popped some Sour Larry Lime Pebbles x Sour Larry Bx2f2.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 28, 2020)

Golden Retriever #1


----------



## numberfour (Jul 29, 2020)

Mint Julep #2


Sour Larry Pebbles f2 #6


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 29, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Mint Julep #2
> View attachment 4638242
> 
> Sour Larry Pebbles f2 #6
> View attachment 4638243


Are you still running SLP 3 and 4?


----------



## numberfour (Jul 30, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Are you still running SLP 3 and 4?


No


----------



## numberfour (Aug 9, 2020)

Golden Retriever #2
(Jew Gold x Kosher Kush f2)

2 Females in flower this run, the plant above is exhibiting the same expressions of my keeper from 2017 which did very well at a UK canna cup.

Loud strong nose, sticky trichs and solid bud. Strain isn't made any more so a male was flowered out for some fun further on down the line.


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 9, 2020)

2/3 of my SLLP x SLbx2f2 were male, still have a really nice one yet to show sex.


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 19, 2020)

Only female


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 20, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Only female
> View attachment 4658989


Any idea which way it’s leaning?


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 22, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Any idea which way it’s leaning?


Wish I knew, I'd say SLLP based on limited IG pics.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 24, 2020)

Golden Retriever #2


----------



## numberfour (Aug 26, 2020)

Mint Julep #2
Chocolate Chip Cookies x Kosher Kush f2


made a mistake with the parents of Golden Retriever, should read Jew Gold x Ultimate Chem SFV


----------



## numberfour (Sep 1, 2020)

Golden Retriever #2


----------



## numberfour (Sep 11, 2020)

Coming in like a hash makers wet dream, Mint Julep #2


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 12, 2020)

SLLP x SLBX2F2


----------



## numberfour (Sep 22, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> SLLP x SLBX2F2
> View attachment 4681766


Did you go with the #4 or #9? I'm a huge fan of the Sour Larry Pebbles

Golden Retriever #2

Immense nose and flavour with a heavy Mike Tyson knock out stone, ticking all the boxes for me, keeper


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 22, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Did you go with the #4 or #9? I'm a huge fan of the Sour Larry Pebbles


Im like 90% sure it was the #9, i'll check the label and snag a pic tonight


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 6, 2020)

SLLP x SourLarryBx2f2 almost 6 weeks


----------



## Pi$tol (Oct 9, 2020)

@bongrip101 I just brought these, whats the smells you getting off of these beauts?


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 9, 2020)

Pi$tol said:


> @bongrip101 I just brought these, whats the smells you getting off of these beauts?


Did you grab them from his IG live? haha I was gonna grab another too. They are hard to gauge in a room of GMO stinkers, definitely OG smelling probably more towards the SL side.


----------



## Pi$tol (Oct 9, 2020)

@bongrip101 Yep. Cool. You got some heat going


----------



## numberfour (Oct 14, 2020)

Mint Julep #3 
Mint Chocolate Chip x Kosher Kush f2

Loud Lime mint with a little kush kick in nose and flavour which coats the mouth for about 10 minutes after smoking. Red eyed heavy af stone, like it.


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 18, 2020)

Fresh tennis ball smell


----------



## numberfour (Oct 25, 2020)

Mint Julep #2

Very much like my old keeper in a lot of respects, loud af lime / mint nose with a kush kick. Evening smoke unless you can lay down horizontal for a while... heavy stone


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 30, 2020)

SLLP #9 x SourLarryBx2f2


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 5, 2020)

Been wanting to grab these after @numberfour posted his


----------



## numberfour (Nov 6, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Been wanting to grab these after @numberfour posted his
> View attachment 4735114


Nice one, when you popping them? I've still some bud from the two plants flowered a couple of runs ago ...I'll be wetting my packet as soon as I can, really good cross.

Last Fudge plant from last run, Mint Julep #4

I'll be running all 3 Mint Juleps again along with the Sour Larry Pebbles f2 #6 and Golden Retriever #2. Have some Mint Julep and Golden Retriever pollen to play with next run.


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 12, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Nice one, when you popping them? I've still some bud from the two plants flowered a couple of runs ago ...I'll be wetting my packet as soon as I can, really good cross.


Hopefully after this next run, cant take cuts at the moment so everything is one and done until then. Kinda stuck running things I cant be afraid to lose.


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 12, 2020)

SLLP X SourLarryBx2f2 at ten weeks, probably will take it til next weekend if possible. Hope it smokes nice.


----------



## BWarrior (Nov 14, 2020)

How many weeks did you guys flower the Mint Juleps? I got some seeds on the way and pretty excited to get them started


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

Lennox205 said:


> Mint Julep at harvest. I let it go 77 days and it appears to be worth it. There is a little more thc than last time. Mint Julep has become my favorite to grow and smoke. It is vigorous and although it doesn't make long thick colas, it still yields pretty well. Every bud is the same, beautiful and covered in resin. It is strong, but a racy and happy high for me. I get better than 20% yields on the rosin press with mint julep too.


Not that much what temp are we talking my better strains are 20 but my good ones are over 25 - 30 and that’s outdoors pressed at 170


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Fresh tennis ball smell
> View attachment 4717407


From what


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

BWarrior said:


> How many weeks did you guys flower the Mint Juleps? I got some seeds on the way and pretty excited to get them started


Me too now lol


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 15, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> From what


The weed brother


----------



## numberfour (Nov 15, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> SLLP X SourLarryBx2f2 at ten weeks, probably will take it til next weekend if possible. Hope it smokes nice.
> 
> View attachment 4740255


Looking great, can see the Sour Larry coming through strong



BWarrior said:


> How many weeks did you guys flower the Mint Juleps? I got some seeds on the way and pretty excited to get them started


Usually 10 weeks but thats personal preference


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> The weed brother


What strain the sour Larry lime pebbles


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 2, 2020)

SourLarryLimePebbles #9 x SourLarryBx2f2

Sour Larry dom with rubber/tennis ball smell/taste, really solid all around. Great intro to Thunderfudge gear and I'm glad I scooped a few different packs for future runs.


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Channel_Islands_spearo (Dec 31, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Slice Cream Cake #1
> (Ice Cream Cake x Sour Larry Bx2)
> View attachment 4595924


Hey numberfour....I'm new to this thread...and perhaps a little late on it....but super interested in growing this strain myself (Slice Cream Cake)....how was the yield/plant? And was it an indica leaning hybrid?


----------



## numberfour (Jan 16, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> SourLarryLimePebbles #9 x SourLarryBx2f2
> 
> Sour Larry dom with rubber/tennis ball smell/taste, really solid all around. Great intro to Thunderfudge gear and I'm glad I scooped a few different packs for future runs.
> View attachment 4758413


Finished up nice and frosty. What other packs did you get? 



Channel_Islands_spearo said:


> Hey numberfour....I'm new to this thread...and perhaps a little late on it....but super interested in growing this strain myself (Slice Cream Cake)....how was the yield/plant? And was it an indica leaning hybrid?


Welcome to the thread @Channel_Islands_spearo 

Apologies for the late and vague reply. I was gifted a couple of the seeds before the initial drop and flowered out two females. I don't keep notes on yields but both did well (I still have a couple of jars left 6 months plus on from harvest). One of the females is heavy indica leaning the other is more of a mix but the flavour is out of this world. I'll be hunting through my SCC pack later this year.


----------



## Channel_Islands_spearo (Jan 17, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Finished up nice and frosty. What other packs did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no worries...thanks for the reply! yeah, I'm definitely going to pick up a pack or two. How long did you run yours in flower....9, 10 maybe 11 weeks?


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 17, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Finished up nice and frosty. What other packs did you get?


Nice to you see around again, got a couple packs of SourLarryBx2f2, Sour Limòn Larry and Slice Cream Cake.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 2, 2021)

Channel_Islands_spearo said:


> no worries...thanks for the reply! yeah, I'm definitely going to pick up a pack or two. How long did you run yours in flower....9, 10 maybe 11 weeks?


I ran them 10 weeks but that's just personal preference, could have taken 9.5 weeks or earlier.



bongrip101 said:


> Nice to you see around again, got a couple packs of SourLarryBx2f2, Sour Limòn Larry and Slice Cream Cake.


Score on those packs !!

Yeah, slow moving for me past few months, just purchased a new flower tent so should be on the go again soon.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 12, 2021)

sour larry lime pebbles #4, week 8, some kind of fruit candy nose, cant quite figure it out yet


----------



## numberfour (Jul 4, 2021)

Slice Cream Cake

Looking forward to this strain, loved it last time.

Also picked up a pack of Sour Larry Pebbles f2 from an unpaid auction in the UK. I've an f2 in flower at the moment but will hunt further.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 8, 2021)

Mint Julep #4
(Mint Chocolate Chip x Kosher Kush f2)

Keeper from the last 3 plants I flowered. Flavour is on point and possibly the best in my stable at the moment. I already know what pollen I'll be hitting her with next run, can't wait.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 9, 2021)

picking up a pack of sour limon larry . lookin forward to some magic


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 9, 2021)

I grabbed 2 packs of Chem D x Sour Larry BX2 for the price of 1 on speakeasy.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 10, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> picking up a pack of sour limon larry . lookin forward to some magic


Be real interesting to see what you find from that cross, the Mint Julep really is something special.

Golden Retreiver
(Jew Gold x Ultimate Chem SFV)

Flavour wise she is very different / unique to most strains that I run or have come across. Its one of those strains you could recognize within 100+ different jars. Strong couch lock stone.

Sour Larry Pebbles f2 #6
(SLP x SLP) - where SLP is Fruity Pebbles OG x Sour Larry bx1)

Stunning mixed fruits on the inhale with a sour kick on the exhale, great high / stone. I'll hunt a little further through the f2's later on in the year, know what I'm after in this cross.


----------



## maxamus1 (Jul 10, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Be real interesting to see what you find from that cross, the Mint Julep really is something special.
> 
> Golden Retreiver
> (Jew Gold x Ultimate Chem SFV)
> ...


Would love to get my hands on mint julep. If I remember correctly didn't he say she has a cinnamon smell to her?


----------



## numberfour (Jul 11, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Would love to get my hands on mint julep. If I remember correctly didn't he say she has a cinnamon smell to her?








Browse Thunder Fudge Genetics Products - Area 51 Seed Bank







area51seedbank.com





Magic is there in the f2's check them out on IG if you can. Or I believe there are f3 in the works, had a conversation the other day with a guy who's already flowered those out.

I've found the terps to be more lime, mint, cookies, kush with a little baked goods mixed in.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 14, 2021)

Slice Cream Cake #1 and #2

5 oz in and the returns from the 90u bag are looking promising. Had similar from the 45. All grades gone into the freezer (not freeze drier) and once ready will be pressed into hash rosin.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 17, 2021)

Mint Julep #4 in daylight


----------



## numberfour (Jul 18, 2021)

Golden Retriever #2


----------



## numberfour (Aug 8, 2021)

Mint Julep #4

If you see f2's, f3's of Mint Julep or her in any cross jump all over it

Golden Retriever

Unique terp and flavour 

Also pulled down Mint Julep #2, think the last run for her and Sour Larry Pebbles f2 #6.


----------



## donburi (Aug 31, 2021)

@numberfour I just picked up a pack of slice cream cake. Been looking for a happy, somewhat narcotic, and buzzy wedding cake cross for a while. TFs SL male sounds like it brings something unique to the cross as opposed to a lot of derivative hype crosses floating around. Are you still running those SCCs? How they doing? Did they take on any color?


----------



## numberfour (Aug 31, 2021)

donburi said:


> @numberfour I just picked up a pack of slice cream cake. Been looking for a happy, somewhat narcotic, and buzzy wedding cake cross for a while. TFs SL male sounds like it brings something unique to the cross as opposed to a lot of derivative hype crosses floating around. Are you still running those SCCs? How they doing? Did they take on any color?


Nice score on that pack of SCC. I've half a pack from seed vegging out at the moment. I think you've nailed the SL male, I've spoken to guys who've flowered more strains using the SL male and they all love what he brings. He turns that ICC into something else though.
Not running those SCC pictured in this thread but as mentioned popped half a pack. No colour with the ones I ran, check out frosty707uk on IG, he did a fantastic job with this strain.


----------



## donburi (Aug 31, 2021)

numberfour said:


> No colour with the ones I ran, check out frosty707uk on IG, he did a fantastic job with this strain.


Nice! Gives me a nice idea of what I can expect.



numberfour said:


> I think you've nailed the SL male, I've spoken to guys who've flowered more strains using the SL male and they all love what he brings.


Think it's worth picking up the SL BX2 IX?


----------



## numberfour (Sep 1, 2021)

donburi said:


> Nice! Gives me a nice idea of what I can expect.
> 
> Think it's worth picking up the SL BX2 IX?


Your call mate but I'd say yes


----------



## numberfour (Sep 11, 2021)

Mint Julep
(Mint Chocolate Chip x Kosher Kush f2)

#4 left #2 right

#2


#2 come's in with the yield and a great mix between both parents in flavour but is hugely overshadowed by #4#s flavour. I'm not running her in my next run, added another #4 instead but I've kept a bonsai mother #2.

#4




#4 has one of the best flavours in my stable at the moment, leans more on the cookie side with undertones of kush and a beautiful content full stone. She don't yield much but there's enough for rosin and bud headstash.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 27, 2021)

Slice Cream Cake #5 - Male
(Ice Cream Cake x Sour Larry bx2)

Keeper out of 4 males. Mouthwatering thick notes on the stem rub, large structure, solid branching with decent stretch. Will look to outcross rather than f2. Sadly this means just one female for flower this run.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## idlewilder (Nov 21, 2021)

Just picked up Razzleberry Julep, Sour Larry bx2ix and Chemmy fn Zour


----------



## Jug Stomper (Nov 21, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Just picked up Razzleberry Julep, Sour Larry bx2ix and Chemmy fn Zour


I just ordered the Sour Larry and Mint Julip, best black friday deal around IMO


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 21, 2021)

Jug Stomper said:


> I just ordered the Sour Larry and Mint Julip, best black friday deal around IMO


Can’t beat it, especially if paying with crypto. I was on the fence about mint julep f2/f3 but talked to fudge for a while and he sold me on the Razzleberry


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 23, 2021)

Jug Stomper said:


> I just ordered the Sour Larry and Mint Julip, best black friday deal around IMO


Have you gotten your order?


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 23, 2021)

I’m saddened and a bit surprised, but I need to report that Fudge ripped me off and repeatedly lied by saying that my beans had shipped. Here we are over a month later and I still don’t have a package from him. Excuse after excuse. Fucking pitiful


----------



## Brawndo G (Dec 23, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> I’m saddened and a bit surprised, but I need to report that Fudge ripped me off and repeatedly lied by saying that my beans had shipped. Here we are over a month later and I still don’t have a package from him. Excuse after excuse. Fucking pitiful


Did you ever get a tracking #? I had seeds sit at a distro center 30 miles from my house for 10 weeks before they finally ended up being delivered.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 23, 2021)

Brawndo G said:


> Did you ever get a tracking #? I had seeds sit at a distro center 30 miles from my house for 10 weeks before they finally ended up being delivered.


No he has never given me a tracking number, just multiple promises to ‘after work’ or ‘tomorrow morning’


----------



## Brawndo G (Dec 23, 2021)

Bummer. Don't give up hope just yet. There's still an outside chance they could show up.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 24, 2021)

Brawndo G said:


> Bummer. Don't give up hope just yet. There's still an outside chance they could show up.


Believe it or not, they showed up this morning. I’m thankful to have received what I paid for over a month ago.


----------



## Pi$tol (Dec 24, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> No he has never given me a tracking number, just multiple promises to ‘after work’ or ‘tomorrow morning’


Hang in there buddy he'll get it to you. Dude is hella slow shipping out especially if he has a bunch of orders. Last year I had a $900 order with him and that ordeal took two months. Like u said excuses up the ass but he eventually got it right and sent me my order. Also dude works as a full time carpenter with various side jobs. He's busy busy which leads to his absent mindingness. Best advice, email him twice a week and once you get ur order try not to order from him again if you don't like the long wait for your order to ship.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 24, 2021)

Pi$tol said:


> Hang in there buddy he'll get it to you. Dude is hella slow shipping out especially if he has a bunch of orders. Last year I had a $900 order with him and that ordeal took two months. Like u said excuses up the ass but he eventually got it right and sent me my order. Also dude works as a full time carpenter with various side jobs. He's busy busy which leads to his absent mindingness. Best advice, email him twice a week and once you get ur order try not to order from him again if you don't like the long wait for your order to ship.


I got them this morning. I don’t mind waiting. I just don’t like the excuses. I’m done buying beans…in 2021 lol.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 12, 2022)

Mint Julep
Mint Chocolate Chip x Kosher Kush F2

I've had a Mint Julep in my garden for a few years now, for me its one of the best tasting / stone's I've come across. I lost my original keeper but found this one in 6 seeds.
Outcrossed this run to Slice Cream Cake (Ice Cream Cake x Sour Larry bx2 and another Fudge strain) and Urinal Cake #1 (Puta Breath x Mr Stinky by Thug Pug)


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 12, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Mint Julep
> Mint Chocolate Chip x Kosher Kush F2
> View attachment 5065541
> I've had a Mint Julep in my garden for a few years now, for me its one of the best tasting / stone's I've come across. I lost my original keeper but found this one in 6 seeds.
> Outcrossed this run to Slice Cream Cake (Ice Cream Cake x Sour Larry bx2 and another Fudge strain) and Urinal Cake #1 (Puta Breath x Mr Stinky by Thug Pug)


Looks killer. Are you planning to run his Razzleberry Julep?


----------



## numberfour (Jan 12, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Looks killer. Are you planning to run his Razzleberry Julep?


Thanks. I didn't pick up his Razzleberry, probably should have, the terp profile will be out of this world. Instead I'm looking to pop his Sour Larry Pebbles f2's. Looking for something similar to the f1 I used to run.

Are you looking to run some Fudge soon ?


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 12, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Thanks. I didn't pick up his Razzleberry, probably should have, the terp profile will be out of this world. Instead I'm looking to pop his Sour Larry Pebbles f2's. Looking for something similar to the f1 I used to run.
> 
> Are you looking to run some Fudge soon ?


I remember your SLP from the farm. I’ll pop some more gear of his this year…probably Razzleberry and Chemmy fn Zour when I do. I have some freeborn gear I want to pop first


----------



## numberfour (Jan 13, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> I remember your SLP from the farm. I’ll pop some more gear of his this year…probably Razzleberry and Chemmy fn Zour when I do. I have some freeborn gear I want to pop first


That was the OP from this threads SLP, he kindly gifted it to me, farms a few years ago now. Nice, I've some of those Chemmy's too.


----------



## Uppermidwestperson (Feb 28, 2022)

There's a pack of Mint Julep F1 up for auction at shnauctions.com if someone was looking.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 17, 2022)

https://discord.gg/FY2q8czc thunder has a discord for those interested


----------

